# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  ~~~ Must Read Books ~~~

## Conza88

The point of this is to collect & categorize, great, educational & must read quality books, articles & texts that essentially pertain to our movement of Peace, Truth, Freedom, Liberty & Prosperity! Book's that enlighten about the current state of affairs, as well as heed warning & inform should be added here, please suggest them if they are not on the list. _Also maybe provide a synopsis or blurb about it, as to why its such a classic, and I'll add it up._ 


*Knowledge is POWER.* 

*Sound Money, Economics*
Economics for Real People: An Introduction to the Austrian School  by  Gene Callahan
The Creature From Jekyll Island: A Second Look at the Federal Reserve by G. Edward Griffin 
What Has Government Done to Our Money? - Murray Rothbard
The Politically Incorrect Guide to Capitalism -  Robert  Murphy
Capitalism and Freedom by Milton Freidman
The Road to Serfdom by F A Hayek
Crash Proof - Peter Schiff
Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt
Attention Deficit Democracy by James Bovard 
Age of Abundance by Brink Lindsey
Freedonomics by John R. Lott Jr.
Radicals for Capitalism by Brian Doherty
Confessions of Economic Hitman - John Perkins
Freakonomics  by Stephen D Levitt
Thieves in the Temple - Andre Eggelletion
The Wealth of Nations - Adam Smith
Gold, Peace & Prosperity  by Ron Paul 
The Case for Gold by Ron Paul
Pillars of Prosperity by Ron Paul
America's Great Depression by Murray N Rothbards
The Way to Wealth by Benjamin Franklin
The Free market and Its Enemies  by Ludwig von Mises
Critique of Interventionism by Ludwig von Mises
Mises and Austrian Economics: A personal view - Ron Paul
Antitrust and Monopoly: Anatomy of a Policy Failure by Dominick Armentano
Capitalism the Unknown Ideal by Ayn Rand
Denationalization of Money by F. A. Hayek
The reigning error: The crisis of world inflation by William Rees-Mogg
The Monetary Sin of the West by Jacques Rueff
The Age of Inflation by Hans F. Sennholz
Money, Bank Credit, and Economic Cycles by Jesus Huerta de Soto
The Mystery of Banking by Murry Rothbard
I, Pencil  by Leonard Read 
The Machinery of Freedom by David Friedman
Man, Economy, and State by Murray Rothbard
Human Action by Ludwig von Mises


*Individualism & Collectivism*
The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand
Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand
Anthem by Ayn Rand
Leftism Revisited: From De Sade and Marx to Hitler and Pol Pot by Erik von Kuehnelt-Leddihn
Classical Individualism: The Supreme Importance of each Human Being by Tibor Machan
Libertarianism in One Lesson by David Bergland
The Communist Manifesto - Karl Marx
We the Living by Ayn Rand
Marxism Unmasked: From Delusion to Destruction by Ludwig von Mises 
The Virtue of Selfishness by Ayn Rand
Collectivism: A False Utopia by William Henry Chamberlin
The Gulag Archipelago by Aleksandr I. Solzhenitsyn 


*Freedom & Liberty*
Civil Disobedience and other Essays by Henry David Thoreau
Molon Labe by Kenneth W. Royce _(pen name Boston T. Party)_
Founding Myths: Stories that Hide our Patriotic Past - Ray Raphael
For a New Liberty: The Libertarian Manifesto  by Murray Rothbard
Free to Choose by Milton Friedman
Freedom in Chains by James Bovard
Why Government Doesn't Work by Harry Browne
How I Found Freedom In An Unfree World by Harry Browne
The Best Democracy Money Can Buy by Greg Palast
The Federalist Papers - Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, John Jay
The Anti-Federalist Papers  by Ralph Ketcham
Freedom Under Siege by Ron Paul
Ain't Nobody's Business If You Do by Peter McWilliams
The Pursuit of Happiness: The Intellectual Defense of Liberty by Walter E. Williams
The Four Hour Work Week by Tim Ferris
The Freedom Philosophy by Paul L. Poirot
Our Enemy, the State by Albert J. Nock
State of the Union by Albert J. Nock
Discovery of Freedom: Man's Struggle Against Authority by Rose Wilder Lane 
The God of the Machine by Isabel Paterson
The Love of Liberty by Leonard Edward Read
Speaking of Liberty by Llewellyn Rockwell Jr
Democracy in America by Alexis de Tocqueville
The Mainspring of Human Progress by Henry Grady Weaver
On Liberty by John Stuart Mill 
Second Treatise of Government by John Locke
Healing Our World Age Aggression by Mary J. Ruwart


*Law & the Constitution*
The Politically Incorrect Guide to the Constitution by Kevin R. C. Gutzman
The Law by Frédéric Bastiat
Constitution in Exile by Judge Napolinano
Constitutional Chaos by Andrew P. Napolitano
The Law That Never Was by Bill Benson
Good to be King -  The Foundation of Our Constitutional Freedom by Michael Badnarik
The American Ideal of 1776: The Twelve Basic American Principles by Hamilton Abert Long
The Constitution of Liberty - FA Hayek
The Tyranny of Good Intentions by Paul Craig Roberts


*Allegory*
1984 by George Orwell 
Brave New World - Aldous Huxley
Animal Farm by George Orwell
Lord of the Flies by William Golding
Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
The Moon is a Harsh Mistress by Robert A. Heinlein
The Practical Princess by Jay Williams
A Clockwork Orangeby Anthony Burgess
V for Vendetta by Alan Moore


*Philosophy & World view*
Ethics - Aristotle
The Republic - Plato
Philosophical Dictionary by Voltaire
Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse
Catch 22 by Joesph Heller
Jonathan Livingston Seagull - Richard Bach
Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah - Richard Bach
The Prophet - Khalil Gibran
Thus Spoke Zarathustra by Friedrich Nietzsche
The Book of Disquiet by Fernando Pessoa
The Magus by John Fowles
Higher Consciousness by Ken Keyes, Jr. 
Walden by Henry David Thoreau
The Abolition of Man by C.S. Lewis.
Illiad by Homer 
The Odyssey by Homer
Ulysses by James Joycce 
The Aeneid by Virgil
War andPeace by Tolstoy
Discourses by Machiavelli
The Art of Virtue by Benjamin Franklin  
Confessions by Jean-Jacques Rousseau 
The Critique of Pure Reason by Immanuel Kant
The Art of Living: The Classic Manual on Virtue, Happiness, and Effectiveness by Epictetus
Tao Te Ching by Lao Tzu
Analects by Confucius
History of the Peloponnesian War by Thucydides
Works by Hippocrates
Histories by Herodotus
Elements by Euclid
Meditations by Marcus Aurelius
Leviathan by Thomas Hobbes


*MSM*
Unspeak by Steven Poole
A Nation of Sheep by Andrew P. Napolitano 
Cognitive therapy and emotional disorders by Aaron T. Beck
How to lie with statistics by Darrell Huff
Politics and the English Language by George Orwell
The Quick & Easy Way to Effective Speaking by Dale Carnegie
The Wisdom of Crowds by James Surowiecki
Extraordinary Popular Delusions & the Madness of Crowds by Charles Mackay
A Nation of Sheep by Andrew P. Napolitano
American Rhetoric by Michael E. Eidenmuller
The True Believer: Thoughts on the Nature of Mass Movements by Eric Hoffer
Memoirs of Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds, Volume I by Charles MacKay


*War, Power & Foreign Policy*
Imperial Hubris: Why the West is Losing the War on Terror by Michael Scheuer
The Art of War by Sun Tzu 
The Prince by Machiavelli
Blowback: The Costs and Consequences of American Empire - Chalmers Johnson
A Foreign Policy of Freedom - Ron Paul
Dying to Win: The Strategic Logic of Suicide Terrorism - Robert Pape
Death by Government by R.J. Rummel
Armed Madhouse - Greg Palast 
Black Gold Stranglehold: The Myth of Scarcity and the Politics of Oil by Jerome R. Corsi and Craig R. Smith
The Prize: The Epic Quest for Oil, Money & Power  by Daniel Yergin
The New American Militarism: How Americans Are Seduced by War - Andrew J. Bacevich
A Pretext for War: 9/11, Iraq and the Abuse of Americas Intelligence Agencies by James Bamford
Terrorism and Tyranny: Trampling Freedom, Justice, and Peace to Rid the World of Evil by James Bovard
On War by Clausewitz
A Century of War: Anglo-American Oil Politics and the New World Order by F. William Engdahl
The Illusion of Victory: America in World War I by Thomas Fleming
The New Dealers' War: FDR and the War Within World War II by Thomas Fleming
As We Go Marching by John T Flynn
Endless Enemies, The Making Of An Unfriendly World by Jonathan Kwitny
Overblown: How Politicians and the Terrorism Industry Inflate National Security Threats, and Why We Believe Them by John Mueller
War Made Easy: How Presidents and Pundits Keep Spinning Us to Death by Norman Solomon
Terror in the Name of God: Why Religious Militants Kill by Jessica Stern
The March of Folly: From Troy to Vietnam by Barbara W. Tuchman
War is a Racket by Major General Smedley D. Butler
All Quiet on the Western Front by Erich Maria Remarque


*Politics and the current state of affairs*
The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot by Naomi Wolf
The Politician; His Habits, Outcries, and Protective Coloring by James Harold Wallis
The Death of the West by Pat Buchanan
Day of Reckoning by Pat Buchanan
A Brave New World by Aldous Huxley
The Late Great USA by Jerome Corsi
Crossing The Rubicon By Michael C. Ruppert
Conscience of a Conservative by Barry Goldwater 
Breach of Trust by Tom Coburn 
Liberty In Eclipse: The Rise of the Homeland Security State By William Norman Grigg
The Revolution: A Manifesto by Ron Paul
It Can't Happen Here by Sinclair Lewis
The Politician: His Habits, Outcries and Protective Coloring by J. H. Wallis
People's Pottage by Garet Garrett
The Standard Code of Parliamentary Procedureby Alice Sturgis 
Roberts Rules of Order by 
How to win a Local election by Lawrence Grey
The Social Contract by Jean-Jacques Rousseau
Politics by Aristotle


*Education*
A Peoples History of the United States - Howard Zinn
Lies My Teacher Told Me: Everything Your American History Textbook Got Wrong by James W. Loewen 
Doubt: A History: The Great Doubters and Their Legacy of Innovation from Socrates to Thomas Jefferson - Jennifer Hecht
The Closing of the American Mind - Alan Bloom
The Secret History of the American Empire - John Perkins
Common Sense by Thomas Paine
The Politically Incorrect Guide to American History  Thomas E Woods, Jr.
A Libertarian Syllabus by Lew Rockwell
The American Colonists Library by Rick Gardiner
Decision in Philadelphia: The Constitutional Convention of 1787 by Christopher Collier
Age of Reason by Thomas Paine
Building Statesmen by George Wythe
Dumbing Us Down: The Hidden Curriculum of Compulsory Schooling by John Gatto
The Underground History Of American Education by John Gatto
From Revolution to Reconstruction by University of Groningen
33 Questions About American History You're Not Supposed to Ask by Thomas Woods
John Adams by David McCullough 
Uncle Eric's Model by Richard J Maybury 
The Real Lincoln by Thomas J. DiLorenzo
The Myth of the Robber Barons by Burton W. Folsom
The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire (Penguin Classics) by Edward Gibbon 
The Golden Constant: The English and American Experience, 1560-1976 by Roy William Jastram
The twilight of gold, 1914-1936; myths and realities by Melchior Palyi
Doctor Zhivago by Boris Pasternak
Wilson's War: How Woodrow Wilson's Great Blunder Led to Hitler, Lenin, Stalin, and World War II by Jim Powell
Back Door to War: The Roosevelt Foreign Policy, 1933-1941 by Charles Callan Tansill
Homage to Catalonia by George Orwell


*Health Freedom*
Fast Food Nation by Eric Schlosser
Fat Land by Greg Critser
The Jungle by Upton Sinclair
Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle by Tom Venuto
Food Of The Gods  by Terence Mckenna
Your Bodys Many Cries Water by Fereydoon Batmanghelidj
World without Cancer by G. Edward Griffin
Cancer Is Not A Disease! It's A Survival Mechanism by Andreas Moritz
Timeless Secrets of Health & Rejuvenation by Andreas Moritz


*Misc*
The Last Town On Earth - Thomas Mullen
Dedication and Leadership - Douglas Hyde
The Power of Myth - Joseph Campbell
None Dare Call It Conspiracy by Gary Allen
The Wave Principle of Human Social Behavior and The New Science of Socionomics by Robert R. Prechter
Guns, Germs, and Steel by Jared Diamond
Ezra Pound and Eustace Mullins
The Tipping Point
Rule by Secrecy by Jim Marrs
The Fool's Progress  by Edward Abbey
7 Habits of Highly Effective People
The Richest Man in Babylon by George S. Clason

This is what I've got so far, please add. I'll put them into sections to make things easier soon. I've also got this below also, Cheers.




> "Must See Documentaries"

----------


## MN Patriot

Human Action by Mises

Capitalism and Freedom by Freidman

Many more economic books about free market economics, too.

Then distinguish between the corporate fascism we have today and a truly free market.

----------


## BuddyRey

I'm currently reading "Economics in One Lesson" by Henry Hazlitt.  It's a wonderful book for beginners to free market economics because it distills very complex ideas and concepts into clear, lucid, and easily understandable terms.  It's not at all pedantic, convoluted, or boring, as one would expect an economics book to be.  In point of fact, it's a very eye-opening, provocative, and...dare I say it...fun read!

----------


## MsDoodahs

The Road to Serfdom.  F A Hayek

----------


## Minuteman2008

Day of Reckoning by Pat Buchanan

If you only have one "current events" type book on the list, this would be the one since it is mostly about the dangerous path this country is taking thanks to neoconservatives and liberals.

----------


## paulitics

The Prize

----------


## Deborah K

Crash Proof - Peter Schiff - read it and protect yourselves from the impending economic disaster.

----------


## mikebeam

The Creature From Jekyll Island: A Second Look at the Federal Reserve - G. Edward Griffin.

++The Prize

----------


## Rebel Resource

Crossing The Rubicon By Michael C. Ruppert

Possibly The Greatest Living Patriot In America

Read The Amazon Reviews

----------


## thehighwaymanq

The Late Great USA by Jerome Corsi.

----------


## 2young2vote

everyone needs to read Anthem By Ayn Rand.  It is the best book i have ever read and it te eaches independence and how no socialist society no matter how strict is going to fail eventually.  i am going to pick up Atlas Shrugged later but i am scared because of the 1000+ page length.

----------


## Rebel Resource

If anybody wants the last two books mentioned, email me a blank email at my webpage (sig) and i'll send you the ebooks

----------


## LivingFree

> everyone needs to read Anthem By Ayn Rand.  It is the best book i have ever read and it te eaches independence and how no socialist society no matter how strict is going to fail eventually.  i am going to pick up Atlas Shrugged later but i am scared because of the 1000+ page length.


Atlas Shrugged is a must read.

Some "conspiracy" surrounds it:




> Phillip Rothschild ordered one of his mistresses to write an 1100-page book that would describe to all witches how they would take control of the World through the Illuminati: It's called Atlas Shrugged. (By Ayn Rand) One of the things in it is happening on the front pages of the newspapers across the United States right now. In fact she spent a third of the book describing how they would raise the oil prices and then later destroy the oil fields & then they would also completely shut down the coal.
> 
> IT ALSO DESCRIBED HOW THEY WOULD BLOW UP GRAIN MILLS, how they would derail trains. Their sole purpose is to bankrupt their own companies and destroy their own companies until they destroyed the currency of the whole World, and still be so financially strong they would withstand it!

----------


## Young_Apprentice

> Crossing The Rubicon By Michael C. Ruppert
> 
> Possibly The Greatest Living Patriot In America
> 
> Read The Amazon Reviews


WARNING
Don't waste money on this book unless you're into crazy conspiracy theories written by schizophrenic morons.

----------


## Minuteman2008

> The Late Great USA by Jerome Corsi.


I would vote for this book too. Ron Paul is probably the only presidential candidate (besides Tom Tancredo) to even mention the North American Union. The whole concept of sovereignty is under attack by liberals and neoconservatives. 

I also enjoyed Corsi's (and Jim Gilchrist's) book Minutemen: the Battle to Secure America's Borders. He also devotes a chapter in this book to the treasonous North American Union.

----------


## Conza88

Machiavelli - The Prince    (Not a guide for happiness) 

Sun Tzu - The art of War

Steven Poole - Unspeak

Hermann Hesse - Siddhartha

----------


## Rebel Resource

> WARNING
> Don't waste money on this book unless you're into crazy conspiracy theories written by schizophrenic morons.


Read the amazon reviews, do not listen to this man.

That's right, 177 reviews, 4.5 stars.... 

http://www.amazon.com/Crossing-Rubic.../dp/0865715408

----------


## BreakYourChains

> everyone needs to read Anthem By Ayn Rand.  It is the best book i have ever read and it te eaches independence and how no socialist society no matter how strict is going to fail eventually.  i am going to pick up Atlas Shrugged later but i am scared because of the 1000+ page length.


Atlas Shrugged is a great book!  It should be mandatory reading for every high school student.  Don't worry about the length.  You will be amazed when you read this book, and see how it compares to our society right now.  It is amazing.

----------


## Rebel Resource

PS. If you want it in PDF for free, post an email address.

----------


## Conza88

> PS. If you want it in PDF for free, post an email address.


Yea thanks! I'll go through all the suggestions / list and link them to either the free online ebook, or amazon. A desc. of why someone shld read it, "without spoiling it" wld be cool too  As for putting the Rubi on the list, this goes hot topics straight away. Haha, i want a nice reading list before then

----------


## mosquitobite

My two suggestions would be:

Conscience of a Conservative by Barry Goldwater 
http://www.amazon.com/Conscience-Con...9800628&sr=1-1


Turn Neither to the Right nor to the Left; a Thinking Christian's Guide to Politics by D Eric Schansberg  (candidate for Congress: Indiana district 9)
http://www.amazon.com/Neither-Right-...9800685&sr=1-1


.

----------


## Rebel Resource

*Chapters from Rubicon*

*PART I  MOTIVE*
CHAPTER 1: Petroleum Man   . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 22
CHAPTER 2: Cheney Knew   . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 41
CHAPTER 3: The CIA is Wall Street, and Drug Money is King   . . . . . . . 50
CHAPTER 4: Connecting Drugs and Oil   . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 69
CHAPTER 5: A Criminal Meltdown   . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 76
CHAPTER 6: Laying the Foundation: Destroy Russia, 
Prepare the Battlefield  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 82
CHAPTER 7: Caspian Corruption  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 94
CHAPTER 8: Setting Up the War: Pakistans ISI, 
Americas Agent for Protecting the Taliban and al Qaeda  . . . . . . . 103
CHAPTER 9: Business with the bin Ladens: The Real Saudi Arabia . . . . 123

*PART II  MEANS*
CHAPTER 10: PROMIS: Controlling the Data  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 152
CHAPTER 11: Vreeland I  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 175
CHAPTER 12: Executing a Conspiracy: Shame and Honor 
in the FBI  An Air Force Colonel Blows the Whistle  . . . . . . . . . 203
CHAPTER 13: Penetration  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 225
CHAPTER 14: 9/11 Insider Trading, or You Didnt Really 
See That, Even Though We Saw It  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 238
CHAPTER 15: Israel . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 254
CHAPTER 16: Silencing Congress  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 269
CHAPTER 17: Vreeland II: Silencing Me  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 291

*PART III  OPPORTUNITY*
CHAPTER 18: The Attacks  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 308
CHAPTER 19: Wargames and High Tech: Paralyzing the 
System to Pull Off the Attacks  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 333
CHAPTER 20: Q&A: Many Questions Asked, Some 
Answered  and a Golden Moment  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 357
CHAPTER 21: The Last Hearing: FTW Confronts on the 
Wargames NORAD Runs  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 393
CHAPTER 22: Guiliani and TRIPOD II  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 404
CHAPTER 23: Dick Cheney, FEMA, and Persons of Interest  . . . . . . . 412
CHAPTER 24: The Secret Service and National Special 
Security Events  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 427
CHAPTER 25: The Commissions Wild Blue Yonder  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 437

*PART IV  EMPIRE AND DECLINE*
CHAPTER 26: The Record  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 448
CHAPTER 27: We Dont Need No Badges  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 471
CHAPTER 28: Conquering the American People  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 482
CHAPTER 29: Biological Warfare  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 505
CHAPTER 30: Order of Battle  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 527
CHAPTER 31: Peak Oil Revisited  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 554
CHAPTER 32: Summation . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 570
APPENDIX A: Joint Chiefs of Staff Northwoods Document  . . . . . . . 595
APPENDIX B: Vreeland Financial Document Sample . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 609
APPENDIX C: Iraqi/Saudi Oilfields Information  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 610

Book has 1000 footnotes....the most referenced book I've ever read...worth it just for these alone!

----------


## Conza88

Voltaire's Philosophical Dictionary
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/18569...-h/18569-h.htm

----------


## clouds

The politically incorrect guide to the Constitution by Kevin R.C. Gutzman.

It's about the supreme court and how unconstitutional their decisions are over the last 200 years, and also it provides a very good overview about the writing of the constitution and the reasons behind it. I believe the guy is now a Ron Paul supporter as well, at least, I'm sure that's how I heard of it.

----------


## kushaze

I just read the book 'The Libertarian Idea" by Jan Narveson, which I found to be very interesting as a borderline Libertarian (not quite ready to label myself a Libertarian yet).  You can find it here:

http://www.amazon.com/Libertarian-Id...pd_sim_b_img_6

----------


## Conza88

> The politically incorrect guide to the Constitution by Kevin R.C. Gutzman.
> 
> It's about the supreme court and how unconstitutional their decisions are over the last 200 years, and also it provides a very good overview about the writing of the constitution and the reasons behind it. I believe the guy is now a Ron Paul supporter as well, at least, I'm sure that's how I heard of it.


ADDED.

----------


## Matt Collins

Read the two books by Judge Andrew P. Napolitano
*Constitution in Exile:*
http://www.judgenap.com/*Constitutional Chaos (what happens when the gov breaks its own laws):*
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...omasnelsoni-20


Also read:*The Law That Never Was* 
http://www.thelawthatneverwas.com/new/home.asp*Attention Deficit Democracy*
http://www.lewrockwell.com/bovard/bovard19.html*Age of Abundance*
http://www.amazon.com/Age-Abundance-.../dp/0060747668*Freedonimcs*
http://www.amazon.com/Freedomnomics-.../dp/1596985062*Radicals for Capitalism*
http://radicalsforcapitalism.com/*Politically Incorrect Guide to the Constitution*
http://www.lewrockwell.com/woods/woods70.html*Good to be King:*
http://www.constitutionpreservation.org/book.htm
*and of course Dr. Ron Pauls reading list:*
http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/reading-list3.html


*Also watch the 7 Constitution class videos here:*
http://video.google.com/url?docid=83...weNAUFey_O_n5A

----------


## offroadaz

I just finished up Imperial Hubris and really enjoyed it

----------


## familydog

I see that 1984 was mentioned, but not A Brave New World by Aldous Huxley. It's less political and more on society but a good read. 

Since we are talking about books, Farenhight 451 by Ray Bradbury is an interesting read. It's about the government banning books and controlling thought. 

Who Are We by Samuel Huntington is good for those of you concerned about immigration and culture. If you like Pat Buchanon''s ideas on the subject, you'll love this. If you have any hatred towards nationalism then stay away.

----------


## Rjr

Great Idea!  I can't wait to see the final list. Here are a couple more good titles

"What has Government Done to our Money" by Murray N Rothbard

"Civil Disobedience and other Essays" by Henry David Thoreau

----------


## arbnranger

Here are two I just finished..Highly recommended

A Nation of Sheep - by Andrew P. Napolitano 

The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot -  by Naomi Wolf

----------


## CanadaForRonPaul

> Here are two I just finished..Highly recommended
> 
> A Nation of Sheep - by Andrew P. Napolitano 
> 
> The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot -  by Naomi Wolf


End of America is a fantastic book, well written and researched. Naomi Wolf can be found on a Youtube interview which I recomend everyone see.

----------


## Mike S.

For your neocon friends - Breach of Trust by Tom Coburn.
This is the book that finally opened my eyes to the hypocrisy of the Republican leaders like Newt Gingrich and Trent Lott. In this book Coburn blows the whistle on what happened after the election of 94 and why the "Contract With America" went down in flames.  You can get the book used at Amazon for a few dollars.

----------


## RedLightning

Brave New World- Aldous Huxley 
Molon Labe- 'Boston T. Party'
The Last Town On Earth- Thomas Mullen, partly anti war/anti draft, set during WW1, main characters are a mix of socialist/capitalists, (however they arn't bad, just want to be left alone) also explores people interactions and their values when bad things happen.

----------


## Richandler

I recomend reading a lot of the non-fiction books. In particular anything from mises.org store. Some of the fiction is great and entertaining but it doesn't help you in a actual conversation with someone about the issues they touch upon.

----------


## american empire

"The Secret History of the American Empire" by John Perkins............

PLEASE ADD........Please......

----------


## american empire

"Confessions of Economic Hitman"....john Perkins.....

----------


## Conza88

> Great Idea!  I can't wait to see the final list. Here are a couple more good titles
> 
> "What has Government Done to our Money" by Murray N Rothbard
> 
> "Civil Disobedience and other Essays" by Henry David Thoreau


Thank you, needed more economic ones! I gotta look into Austrian economics, RP mentions it so often

----------


## Conza88

> "The Secret History of the American Empire" by John Perkins............
> 
> PLEASE ADD........Please......


Will do, just got back from pimpin RP. Will go through all teh suggestions!!! Keep them coming

----------


## Conza88

Categories coming soon! 
http://www.mises.org/rothbard/newliberty.asp

----------


## Conza88

Updating! Must be many more out there?
The essential must read books, that change lives and enlighten all who read ?

----------


## heath.whiteaker

I have to say Bill of Wrongs was a great book By Molly Ivins
Book talks about several different people who have been stripped of their rights.

----------


## Benaiah

//

----------


## heath.whiteaker

edited.

----------


## snaFU

Man, Economy, and State 

-Murray Rothbard

----------


## Matt Collins

Also read:*The Law That Never Was* 
http://www.thelawthatneverwas.com/new/home.asp*Attention Deficit Democracy*
http://www.lewrockwell.com/bovard/bovard19.html*Age of Abundance*
http://www.amazon.com/Age-Abundance-.../dp/0060747668*Freedonimcs*
http://www.amazon.com/Freedomnomics-.../dp/1596985062*Radicals for Capitalism*
http://radicalsforcapitalism.com/*Politically Incorrect Guide to the Constitution*
http://www.lewrockwell.com/woods/woods70.html*Good to be King:*
http://www.constitutionpreservation.org/book.htm*and of course Dr. Ron Pauls reading list:*
http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/reading-list3.html*Also watch the 7 Constitution class videos here:*
http://video.google.com/url?docid=83...weNAUFey_O_n5A

----------


## Conza88

_Use as a model the book by ex-Communist Douglas Hyde, Dedication and Leadership. Get there early. Stay late. Be helpful. Gain people's trust. Say little. Then, when some disaster is proposed, calmly give reasons why it should not be supported._

Dedication and Leadership - Douglas Hyde

Suggested @ http://www.garynorth.com/public/2928.cfm
Phase 2 of Ron Pauls Political Strategy.

----------


## youngbuck

The Biggest "Tax Loophole" of All - Otto Skinner

----------


## FreedomAndLaw

Food Of The Gods by Terence Mckenna

Interview with author - http://youtube.com/watch?v=nq6N4kQK-KA

----------


## familydog

Founding Myths

http://www.rayraphael.com/Founding_Myths.htm

----------


## Mach

Just to let everyone know, you can go to Google Books to search and sample through a book to see if it..... "catches your eye"....... here is "Crossing The Rubicon" By Michael C. Ruppert an Ex - L.A. Police Officer.

http://books.google.com/books?id=ezy...kTykPbM_D9K3F4

Here is a good Chapter to check up on...

http://books.google.com/books?id=ezy...kHRhwme4TwRYrs

----------


## Conservative Christian

_Leftism Revisited: From De Sade and Marx to Hitler and Pol Pot 
_by Erik von Kuehnelt-Leddihn

----------


## smileylovesfreedom

For some good 20th Century non-fiction reads, I would look at this readers list...

http://www.randomhouse.com/modernlib...onfiction.html

Yes, that really is Random House's website.  They had an internet poll going sometime around 2000 and you can only guess what groups were dominating that poll with those results 

Ok, Random House, I'll go read "101 things to do til the Revolution"...thanks for the suggestion

----------


## smileylovesfreedom

> For some good 20th Century non-fiction reads, I would look at this readers list...
> 
> http://www.randomhouse.com/modernlib...onfiction.html
> 
> Yes, that really is Random House's website.  They had an internet poll going sometime around 2000 and you can only guess what groups were dominating that poll with those results 
> 
> Ok, Random House, I'll go read "101 things to do til the Revolution"...thanks for the suggestion


And one other quick note on the list - #24 Death by Government by R.J. Rummel is a good history lesson on why you don't want the gov't to get too much power...just ask the 170+ million who were murdered by their own gov't in the 20th century 

Keep up the good fight everyone - we have to do better in this century. We can't let history repeat itself!

----------


## Conza88

> Read:
> 
> Jonathan Livingston Seagull
> 
> and
> 
> Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah
> 
> Really, I'm giving you all a book list, read it.
> ...


Suggested by someone at dailypaul.

Ron Paul - The Revolution, a Manifesto.

----------


## SeekLiberty

*The American Ideal of 1776:
The Twelve Basic American Principles* 

http://lexrex.com/enlightened/AmericanIdeal/ (Read for Free Online)

*Good To Be King: The Foundation of Our Constitutional Freedom*, by Michael Badnarik

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Be-King-F...2606086&sr=8-1

- SL

----------


## PaleoForPaul

> Day of Reckoning by Pat Buchanan
> 
> If you only have one "current events" type book on the list, this would be the one since it is mostly about the dangerous path this country is taking thanks to neoconservatives and liberals.


Personally, I still think "The Death of the West" was his best book.  Day of Reckoning is nice, but The Death of the West lays everything out with statistics and numbers.  DoR spends a lot of time talking about how idiotic the neocons are, but we all know that already.  

People probably don't realize the population problems that are detail in the death of the west, and I doubt they're covered in any libertarian literature.

----------


## Conza88

Rightio, completely updated. Sections added, along with some new books from great lists I've found. Continue to add, or if you have any subject suggestions go for it.

----------


## VoteRonPaul2008

Lies my teacher told me

----------


## american.swan

> Lies my teacher told me


absolutely, great book, just finished it. Required reading!

Check out this old thread of mine and thank you for doing this Conza88. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=17960

----------


## Aidyl

_The Unquiet Grave-The FBI and the struggle for the soul of indian country_ by Steve Hendricks. It's about how the government tried to cover up all of the murders and highly corrupt politics going on on an Indian Reservation in the 1970's. You may not be into native american politics, but it's shocking to see how far the government will go to save it's own ass, instead of saving people's lives. This was the first book to really wake me up.

----------


## american.swan

Conza88,

This is an important thread.  When I speak to people and can mention good books and authors that I have personally read they have a hard time attacking back, because they haven't read a page much less a book on current events.

Since joining this movement last summer I have read,

The Best Democracy Money Can Buy
Armed Madhouse
Freakeconomics
The Politically Incorrect Guide to American History
End Of America
Lies My Teacher Told Me(updated 2007 version)
NEXT BOOK "Al-Qaeda" by Josh Burke

People PLEASE READ!!

----------


## LynnB

I'll add Andre Eggelletion's book "Thieves in the Temple"- a highly annotated history of the Federal Reserve and fractional banking, but it's an easy read.

----------


## american.swan

bump

----------


## nayjevin

How I Found Freedom In An Unfree World -- Harry Browne
Why Government Doesn't Work -- Harry Browne
Freakonomics -- Stephen D Levitt

----------


## Conza88

Freakonomics -- Stephen D Levitt

Yea I've read that one.. insane. Gives you a whole new perspective on things..
Road paved to hell, with good intentions. 

We can't possibly know all outcomes of things... there is such thing as blowback - to fkening with nature etc.  Great book.

----------


## BreakYourChains

> everyone needs to read Anthem By Ayn Rand.  It is the best book i have ever read and it te eaches independence and how no socialist society no matter how strict is going to fail eventually.  i am going to pick up Atlas Shrugged later but i am scared because of the 1000+ page length.


Don't be afraid, it is a GREAT book!

----------


## american.swan

People need to read!  (bump)

----------


## nayjevin

'The Power of Myth' - Joseph Campbell

----------


## Conza88

> http://www.rightsourceonline.com/wel...korderform.cfm
> 
> Liberty In Eclipse: The Rise of the Homeland Security State
>  By William Norman Grigg
> 
> The bad news is that everything in this book is true. The good news is that this book can still be published.
> 
> Liberty In Eclipse chronicles the overt assault on the Bill of Rights – and even basic freedoms dating back to the Magna Carta – that the Bush and Clinton regimes have waged: 
> - Torture of innocents
> ...


Found this on forums.

----------


## Conza88

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.p...w&pageId=32899
*Forget everything you think you know about oil*

"Black Gold Stranglehold: The Myth of Scarcity and the Politics of Oil," by Jerome R. Corsi and Craig R. Smith

----------


## Conza88

wow..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walden#Synopsis



> *Walden* (first published as Walden; or, Life in the Woods) by *Henry David Thoreau* is one of the best-known non-fiction books written by an American. Published in 1854, it details Thoreau's sojourn in a cabin near Walden Pond, amidst woodland owned by his friend and mentor Ralph Waldo Emerson, near Concord, Massachusetts. Thoreau lived at Walden for two years, two months, and two days, but Walden was written so that the stay appears to be a year, with expressed seasonal divisions. Thoreau did not intend to live as a hermit, for he received visitors and returned their visits. Instead, he hoped to isolate himself from society in order to gain a more objective understanding of it. Simplicity and self-reliance were Thoreau's other goals, and the whole project was inspired by Transcendentalist philosophy.

----------


## icon124

bump

----------


## Conza88

*Taken from around the forum. I keep this up to date, and forever on the prowl for great books. - Why not sticky it?* 
I just got a credit card (don't worry, no debt :P) so i can purchase stuff on the net, specifically amazon.com - any tips / advice? i.e discounts etc? I'm about to go haywire - I'm making my revolutionary library..

Investment - in my future of self, friends, family and country. Knowledge is power.  Ideas are indestructible.


A Peoples History of the United States - Howard Zinn

Politics and the English Language, by George Orwell.

http://www.state-citizen.org/
http://www.civil-liberties.com/pages/cases.html
http://www.commonlawvenue.net/main/citizenship.htm
http://www.citizensoftheamericancons...g/homepage.htm
http://www.supremelaw.org/

The Federalist Papers - by Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, John Jay, and Clinton Rossiter
& The Anti-Federalist Papers

Writings of Thomas Jefferson

http://www.lewrockwell.com/rothbard/rothbard-lib.html
"articles on almost every subject. I'm saving up money to buy his "Austrian perspective on the history of economic thought" - anyone read it?"

The Wealth of Nations - Adam Smith

Starship Troopers, by Robert A. Heinlein

"Common Sense" by Thomas Paine

"Calculated Chaos: Institutional Threats to Peace and Human Survival", By Butler Shaffer
http://www.amazon.com/Calculated-cha.../dp/0931290899

On the Wealth of Nations - PJ O'Rourke

The Constitution of Liberty - FA Hayek

Economics in One Lesson: http://files.meetup.com/516057/Econo...e%20Lesson.pdf

Atlas Shrugged: http://files.meetup.com/516057/Atlas_Shrugged.pdf

Federalist Papers: http://files.meetup.com/516057/Federalist%20Papers.pdf

Anti-Federalist Papers: http://files.meetup.com/516057/Anti-...s%20Papers.pdf

Freedom Under Seige: http://files.meetup.com/516057/freedomsiege.pdf

The Road to Serfdom: http://files.meetup.com/516057/upld-release93pdf.pdf

The Law: http://files.meetup.com/516057/Bastiat-The_Law.pdf

The Complete political works of Thomas Paine

Gold, Peace, and Prosperity - http://www.mises.org/books/goldpeace.pdf

The Case for Gold - http://www.mises.org/books/caseforgold.pdf

http://www.econlib.org/library/Topic...nKeyIdeas.html

"Libertarianism in One Lesson" by David Bergland ( $2.37 on Amazon )
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/094...pr_product_top

None Dare Call It Conspiracy by Gary Allen http://reactor-core.org/none-dare.html#signposts

The COMMUNINIST MANIFESTO... to understand the tactics being used against us.

Murray N Rothbards Epic: AMERICA'S GREAT DEPRESSION..

Ain't Nobody's Business If You Do http://www.petermcwilliams.org/mirro...int/index6.htm

New Views OF THE Constitution OF THE United States by JOHN TAYLOR  http://www.constitution.org/jt/jtnvc.htm

This Will Open Your Eyes
I recommend "The Wave Principle of Human Social Behavior and The New Science of Socionomics" by Robert R. Prechter as well as the documentary which can be viewed for free at www.socionomics.net The title is "History's Hidden Engine"

Uncommon Sense: The Real American Manifesto (Paperback)
by William James Murray (Author)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra
Friedrich Nietzsche ~ edited by Walter Kaufman

The Machinery of Freedom by David Friedman
http://www.amazon.com/Machinery-Free...3138707&sr=1-1

The Prophet - Khalil Gibran

The Book of Disquiet - Fernando Pessoa

The Magus-John Fowles

Milton Friedman: Politics and Tyranny: Lessons in Pursuit of Freedom

Milton Friedman: There's No Such Thing As a Free Lunch

Jimmy Buffett: Tales From Margaritaville

----------


## amy31416

> *Taken from around the forum. I keep this up to date, and forever on the prowl for great books. - Why not sticky it?* 
> I just got a credit card (don't worry, no debt :P) so i can purchase stuff on the net, specifically amazon.com - any tips / advice? i.e discounts etc? I'm about to go haywire - I'm making my revolutionary library..
> 
> [/url]


My advice to you is to put the credit card away and go to used book stores and keep your eyes open for library sales.

I have over 3,000 books that I've been collecting and very few of them were purchased new.

A new book can cost upwards of $20, a used book from a library sale can be 50c and sometimes even less. Look on Craigslist also, there are often people trying to sell books cheap there. And I actually found "Imperial Hubris" at a used book store in Pittsburgh for $5.00. Appreciably cheaper than buying new. 

Plus, going to a used bookstore or a library sale will expose you to books you never knew existed. It's fascinating.

----------


## Conza88

> My advice to you is to put the credit card away and go to used book stores and keep your eyes open for library sales.
> 
> I have over 3,000 books that I've been collecting and very few of them were purchased new.
> 
> A new book can cost upwards of $20, a used book from a library sale can be 50c and sometimes even less. Look on Craigslist also, there are often people trying to sell books cheap there. And I actually found "Imperial Hubris" at a used book store in Pittsburgh for $5.00. Appreciably cheaper than buying new. 
> 
> Plus, going to a used bookstore or a library sale will expose you to books you never knew existed. It's fascinating.


Awesome! Thanks. Yea I love book stores, second hand I need to go to way more often.

I am in Australia though.. so all these books, I really don't think are around. But, we'll see!

----------


## rational thinker

Bump.

----------


## Todd

The Closing of the American Mind  - Alan Bloom 

His classic critique on education and the creeping in of relativity as a viable study....instead of searching for the possibility of truth.

----------


## amy31416

> The Closing of the American Mind  - Alan Bloom 
> 
> His classic critique on education and the creeping in of relativity as a viable study....instead of searching for the possibility of truth.


I love that book! Read it in college for a philosophy class and it led me to read many other great things.

Another should-be classic, in my opinion: _My Confessions_ by Tolstoy. Unlike many of his other books, it's short, it's not fiction--it's about his turn away from elitist intellectualism to spirituality. It changed the way I view almost everything.

----------


## jyakulis

i'm currently reading: "the secret history of the american empire"


it's a really good book so far. it's written by an ex economic hitman from world bank. if you are interested in world bank, the IMF and why the CIA seems to want to prop up dictators in every third world country and why nothing is done about sweat shops and what not it's a must read.

----------


## Todd

> I love that book! Read it in college for a philosophy class and it led me to read many other great things.
> 
> Another should-be classic, in my opinion: _My Confessions_ by Tolstoy. Unlike many of his other books, it's short, it's not fiction--it's about his turn away from elitist intellectualism to spirituality. It changed the way I view almost everything.


A tough read...at least for me.

----------


## amy31416

> A tough read...at least for me.


Worthwhile things are rarely easy. . .glad you read it.

----------


## Conza88

> *It Aint nobodys business if I do- by the late Peter McWilliams*
> 
> This book changed my life








> http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Highe.../dp/0960068880
> 
> 
> _
> The following is from the higher consciousness classic,
>         Handbook to Higher Consciousness by Ken Keyes, Jr. 
>         which explains the Living Love system to higher consciousness.  
> 
> 
> ...


Going to buy both I think

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Fast-Food-Nati.../dp/0060938455

A great read if you care about health and the fast food industry, also adapted into a movie.

Also, if you are into fitness & nutrition then Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle is the most popular e-book online:

http://www.burnthefat.com/

----------


## Conza88

http://www.fee.org/publications/the-...e.asp?aid=8156

The Pursuit of Happiness: The Intellectual Defense of Liberty
By Walter E. Williams

Walter Williams is the John M. Olin Distinguished Professor of Economics at George Mason University.

All too often defenders of free-market capitalism base their defense on the demonstration that free markets allocate resources more efficiently and hence lead to greater wealth than socialism and other forms of statism. While that is true, as Professor Milton Friedman frequently pointed out, economic efficiency and greater wealth should be seen and praised as simply a side benefit of free markets. The intellectual defense should focus on its moral superiority. Even if free markets were not more efficient and not engines for growth, they are morally superior to other forms of human organization because they are rooted in voluntary peaceable relationships rather than force and coercion. They respect the sanctity of the individual.

The preservation of free-market capitalism requires what philosopher David Kelley has called the entrepreneurial outlook on life, which he in part describes as “a sense of self-ownership, a conviction that one’s life is one’s own, not something for which one must answer to some higher power.” If we accept as first principle that each owns himself, what constitutes just and unjust conduct is readily discovered and does not require rocket science. Unjust conduct is simply any conduct that violates an individual’s ownership rights in himself when he has not violated those same rights of others. The latter phrase—when he has not violated those same rights of others—allows for fines, imprisonment, and execution when a person has infringed the ownership rights of others.

Therefore, acts such as murder, rape, and theft, whether done privately or collectively, are unjust because they violate private property. There is broad consensus that collective or government-sponsored murder and rape are unjust; however, government-sponsored theft is another matter. Theft, being defined as forcibly taking the rightful property of one for the benefit of another, has wide support in many societies that make the pretense of valuing personal liberty. That theft, euphemistically called income redistribution or transfers, is often defended by lofty phrases such as: assisting the poor, the elderly, distressed business, college students, and other deserving segments of society. But as F. A. Hayek often admonished, “[F]reedom can be preserved only if it is treated as a supreme principle which must not be sacrificed for any particular advantage. . . .” Ultimately, the struggle to achieve and preserve freedom must take place in the habits, hearts, and minds of men. Or, as admonished in the Constitution of the state of North Carolina: “The frequent recurrence to fundamental principles is absolutely necessary to preserve the blessings of liberty.” It is moral principles that deliver economic efficiency and wealth, not the other way around. These moral principles or values are determined in the arena of civil society.

It is not broadly appreciated that the greater wealth produced by free markets itself contributes to a more civilized society and civilized relationships. For most of man’s existence, he has had to spend most of his time simply eking out a living. In pre-industrial society, and in many places today, the most optimistic scenario for the ordinary citizen was obtaining enough to meet his physical needs for another day. With the rise of capitalism and the concomitant rise in human productivity that yielded seemingly ceaseless economic progress, it was no longer necessary for man to spend his entire day simply providing for minimum physical needs. People were able to satisfy their physical needs with less and less time. This made it possible for them to have the time and other resources to develop spiritually and culturally. In other words, the rise of capitalism enabled the gradual extension of civilization to greater and greater numbers of people. More of them had more time available to read and become educated in the liberal arts and gain more knowledge about the world around them. The greater wealth allowed them the opportunity to attend to the arts, afford recreation, contemplate more fulfilling and interesting activities, and engage in other cultural enrichment that was formerly within the purview of only the wealthy.

Before the rise of capitalism a primary means to great wealth was through looting, plundering, and enslaving one’s fellow man. With the rise of capitalism it became possible for people to become wealthy by serving their fellow man. Men like Henry Ford and John D. Rockefeller of yesteryear, and men like Bill Gates and Steve Jobs of today, accumulated their great wealth in this way. The huge fortunes amassed by these men pale in comparison to the sum of the benefits gained by the common man.

For individual freedom to be viable, it must be a part of the shared values of a society and there must be an institutional framework to preserve it against encroachments by majoritarian or government will. Constitutions and laws alone cannot guarantee the survival of personal freedom, as is apparent where Western-type constitutions and laws were exported to countries not having a tradition of the values of individual freedom. The values of freedom are enunciated in our Declaration of Independence: “We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by the Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of happiness.” This value statement, serving such an important role in the rebellion against England and later in the establishment of the Constitution of the United States, was the outgrowth of libertarian ideas of thinkers like John Locke, Adam Smith, Wilhelm von Humboldt, William Blackstone, and others.

Societies with a tradition of freedom, such as the United States, have found it an insufficient safeguard against encroachment by the state. Why? Compelling evidence suggests that a general atmosphere of personal freedom does not meet what might be considered its stability conditions. As is often the case, political liberty is used to stifle economic liberty, which in turn reduces political liberty.

Inadequate Explanations

The benefits of liberty and protected private property rights are often lost in discussions of how our blessings can be extended to the world’s poor nations. We often hear suggestions that it is natural resources, right population size, or geographic location that explains human betterment. The United States and Canada are population scarce, have a rich endowment of natural resources, and are wealthy. However, if natural resources and population scarcity were adequate explanations of wealth, one would expect the resource-rich and some of the population-scarce countries on the continents of Africa and South America to be wealthy. Instead, Africa and South America are home to the world’s poorest and most miserable people. A far better explanation of wealth has to do with cultural values that support liberty.

If we were to rank countries according to: (1) whether they are more or less free-market, (2) per capita income, and (3) ranking in Amnesty International’s human-rights protection index, we would find that those with a larger free-market sector tend also to be those with the higher per capita income and greater human-rights protections. People in countries with larger amounts of economic freedom, such as the United States, Canada, Australia, Hong Kong, Japan, and Taiwan, are far richer and have greater human-rights protections than people in countries with limited markets, such as Russia, Albania, China, and most countries in Africa and South America. That should tell you something.

----------


## Conza88

*I've started my Ron Paul Library* - and bought 17 books, costing about $450 lol. It's worth it though.
Knowledge is priceless. And II consider this an investment in myself. :P They are:

Title: Handbook to Higher Consciousness
Author: Ken Keyes

Title: Human Action: A Treatise on Economics
Author: Ludwig von Mises, Bettina Bien Greaves

Title: America's Great Depression
Author: Murray N. Rothbard

Title: Walden With Ralph Waldo Emerson's Essay on Thoreau (Everyman's Library)
Author: Henry David Thoreau

Title: The Road to Serfdom
Author: F. A. Hayek

Title: Common Sense, The Rights of Man and Other Essential Writings of Thomas Paine (Signet Classics)
Author: Thomas Paine

Title: The Anti-Federalist Papers and the Constitutional Convention Debates (Signet Classics)
Author: Ralph Ketcham

Title: The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot
Author: Naomi Wolf

Title: The Constitution of Liberty
Author: F. A. Hayek

Title: The Federalist Papers (Penguin Classics)
Author: Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, John Jay

Title: Economics in One Lesson: The Shortest and Surest Way to Understand Basic Economics
Author: Henry Hazlitt

Title: The Law
Author: Frederick Bastiat

The Creature from Jekyll Island : A Second Look at the Federal Reserve
Author: E. G. Griffin

Gold, Peace, and Prosperity 
Author: Ron Paul

How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World 
Author: Harry Browne

----------


## ams5995

Great book!  Just finished reading it.

----------


## AutoDas

I see a lot of good books there. I'll be getting some of them, but I don't understand what's so special about Milton Friedmen's _Free to Choose_.

----------


## Conza88

*UPDATED!* 

Keep them coming, several sections are lacking a bit.
Comb for the all time classics.

----------


## Conza88

> *"Why Government Doesn't Work"* by Harry Browne 
> http://sandiego.indymedia.org/media/2006/10/119977.pdf
> 
> Enjoy!

----------


## princessredtights

Could a mod make this a sticky?

----------


## Conza88

BUREAUCRACY by Ludwig Von Mises
http://www.mises.org/etexts/bureaucracy.pdf

----------


## princessredtights

Just a side note - our meetup group is starting a book club - this list is awesome!

----------


## Conza88

Oh snap!!

* A Libertarian Syllabus*

A friend of mine who is involved in youth politics asked me to put together a curriculum for Ron Paul libertarians, a four-year course of study that will take students from the basics of free-market economics and the Constitution into the deeper waters where theory, history, and policy meet. Here’s the tentative curriculum I’ve come up with:

Cont. Here 

A pretty good list. I have the best of's already, in the later years. 
I think there is some over lapping. But yes, time to begin!

----------


## familydog

Forrest MacDonald - Novus Ordo Seclorum: The Intellectual Origins of the Constitution

Bernard Bailyn - The Ideological Origins of the American Revolution

Alexis de Tocqueville - Democracy in America

----------


## Truth Warrior

Calculated Chaos: Institutional Threats to Peace and Human Survival, by Butler D. Shaffer
http://www.endervidualism.com/salon/books/shaffer.htm

----------


## clouds

This could be of interest to some people here:

the abolition of man by c.s. lewis. The last part of the first chapter is a good idea of what you're getting into:

"we make men without chests and expect of them virtue and enterprise. we laugh at honour and are shocked to find traitors in our midst. we castrate and bid the geldings be fruitful."

oh, here's an even more interesting one:

"The process, which, if not checked, will abolish Man goes on apace Communists and Democrats no less than among Fascists. The methods may(at first) differ in brutality. But many a mild-eyed scientist in pince-nez, many a popular dramatist, many an amateur philosopher in our midst, means in the long run just the same as the Nazi rulers of Germany."

----------


## Conza88

Any 'classics' suggestions?

Like Victor Hugo, Dante's Inferno stuff? 
Interested in the books that have stood the test of time.

----------


## Conza88

Newest orders:

Title: Imperial Hubris: Why the West is Losing the War on Terror
Author: Michael Scheuer

Title: Doubt: A History: The Great Doubters and Their Legacy of Innovation from Socrates and Jesus to Thomas Jefferson and Emily Dic...
Author: Jennifer Michael Hecht

Title: Brave New World (P.S.)
Author: Aldous Huxley

Title: A Foreign Policy of Freedom: Peace, Commerce, and Honest Friendship
Author: Ron Paul

Title: Dedication And Leadership: Philosophy
Author: Douglas Hyde

----------


## familydog

> Any 'classics' suggestions?
> 
> Like Victor Hugo, Dante's Inferno stuff? 
> Interested in the books that have stood the test of time.


Don Quixote, Ivanhoe, Canterbury Tales, Howard Pyle's four volume set on King Arthur..., The Broad Stone of Honour etc.

What can I say I love thems novels on chivalry. They don't have an overt political message, but fascinating otherwise.

----------


## TastyWheat

I want to start my political education with older writings such as _Common Sense_ and _The Federalist Papers_.  What other writings should I read from the same time period (1700s)?

----------


## Conza88

> I want to start my political education with older writings such as _Common Sense_ and _The Federalist Papers_.  What other writings should I read from the same time period (1700s)?


Well, if you read the Federalist Papers, you'd have to read the Anti-Federalist papers thats for sure.  As for more, I'll have a look around.

----------


## TastyWheat

> Well, if you read the Federalist Papers, you'd have to read the Anti-Federalist papers thats for sure.  As for more, I'll have a look around.


Yes, that's a given.  I just want to know the back story to the Constitution, the Declaration of Independence and all of that.

----------


## familydog

> Yes, that's a given.  I just want to know the back story to the Constitution, the Declaration of Independence and all of that.


Primary sources or secondary?

----------


## TastyWheat

I really want to read political documents written during the revolutionary time period (preferably written by the founders).  Modern day biographies and historical retrospectives are good, just not at the top of my list.

----------


## familydog

> I really want to read political documents written during the revolutionary time period (preferably written by the founders).  Modern day biographies and historical retrospectives are good, just not at the top of my list.


Well, you might want to look at letters written between the various founders such as Jefferson to Adams, Washington to Gouverneur Morris, Jefferson to Madison, Hamilton to Madison, etc for example. There are entire books composed of these letters. Many have nothing to do with politics, but on the other hand many do. If you're interested in primary documents of the time, I highly recommend checking these out and there are thousands of them.

Some other sources that come to mind off the top of my head:
-Federalist Papers
-Anti-Federalist Papers
-Common Sense by Tom Paine
-American Crisis by Tom Paine
-Virginia Declaration of Rights by George Mason
-Objections to this Constitution of Government by George Mason
-Articles of Confederation 
-Letters from the Federal Farmer to the Republican by Richard Henry Lee
-The Interest of Great Britain Considered by Ben Franklin
-In Defense of Americans by Ben Franklin 
-Letters from a Farmer in Pennsylvania by John Dickinson
-Address on the Abolition of the Bank of North America by Gouverneur Morris
-Letter on the Federal Constitution by Edmund Randolph
-Considerations on the Nature of the Legislative Authority of the British Parliament by James Wilson
-The Farmer Refuted - Alexander Hamilton
-A Defence of the Constitution of the United States of America by John Adams

And that's all I can think of right now.

----------


## Conza88

> As luck would have it in my constant quest for primary source documents, I ran into this link: 
> 
> http://home.wi.rr.com/rickgardiner/primarysources.htm
> 
> "The following is a massive collection of literature and documents which were most relevant to the colonist's lives in America. if it isn't here, it probably is not available online anywhere."
> 
> This must have taken hundreds, if not thousands, of hours work to put together. Very impressive!
> 
> For example;
> ...


@ Tastywheat:    LOL.. I think this may be what you were looking for?

----------


## RSLudlum

> http://home.wi.rr.com/rickgardiner/primarysources.htm


That is quite impressive.... [:bookmark:]

----------


## Conza88

> http://www.amazon.com/Island-Called-.../dp/0976616009
> *Neutralize Kids Against Socialism: "An Island Called Liberty" -Recommended Kids Books*
> 
> Do you have any Pro Liberty oriented books for children that you recommend? Please share. 
> 
> - SL


  Seek's doing well today.

----------


## brianewart

I am not a fan of The Fountainhead. I don't think that book has a fully-contemplated understanding of property rights.

Atlas Shrugged is a good one though. Great illustration of why government is not the solution to our problems. Similarly to Atlas, I would suggest everyone read Vonnegut's Harrison Bergeron. It's a short story, rather than a book, but it is another interesting statist-dystopia (there is also a movie... look on Google Video).

----------


## Conza88

I see the fountainhead as being more about making a stand, and enlightening the behind the scenes stuff people would call conspiracy theories; when its not - such as the role of unions etc. (using Ellsworth Toohey to demonstrate that) the theme of the novel wasn't about property rights, so thats probably why you:



> I don't think that book has a fully-contemplated understanding of property rights.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fountainhead

_The book's title is a reference to Rand's statement that "man's ego is the fountainhead of human progress".

The Fountainhead examines the life of an individualistic 22 year old architect, Howard Roark, who chooses to struggle in obscurity rather than compromise his artistic and personal vision by pandering to the prevailing taste in building design. Howard Roark is a singular force that stands up against the establishment, and in his own unique way, prevails._

----------


## Conza88

Trying to delve into some classics here; = the books that the founding fathers / men of the last few centuries read.

Homer - Illiad
Homer - The Odyssey
Dante's Inferno
James Joycce - Ulysses
The Aeneid by Virgil 
Tolstoy - War and Peace

Can I get some comments, if anyones read any of these?  
i.e War and Peace, Iliad etc...

do they pertain to this movement? And would they be enjoyed by a Ron Paul supporter? 

___________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____




> I read Lysander Spooner's book....
> On March 27th, 2008 atrickpay says:
> 
> "No Treason: The Constitution of no Authority". I will never be able to look at the Constitution in the same way again. It was a real tour-de-force read.  http://www.lysanderspooner.org/bib_poll.htm





> Think and Grow Rich
> On March 27th, 2008 Tory in Texas says:
> With Freedom Comes Responsibility
> 
> Think and Grow Rich
> By: Napoleon Hill
> 
> This book was written in the 30's I believe, and it IS NOT a get rich quick book. Moreover, it is about how to apply the power of positive thinking to your life, and quite literally, Think and Grow Rich in all aspects of life. Lots of wisdom in this book, and one that I would recommend to anyone. Good luck!





> Read "The Four Hour Work Week" by Tim Ferris
> On March 27th, 2008 Ragnar D says:
> 
> This book is all about Liberty. It has the potential to change your life forever.
> 
> www.fourhourworkweek.com

----------


## Conza88

> *Great Books to Read; If you can find them*
> Posted February 1st, 2008 by Treg
> 
> Between campaigning for Ron Paul, and during those long flights, those long nights, or those long silly democratic debates.... you may wish to start a good book.
> 
> About 10 years ago by chance at the airport I heard about this gay man who was open about his aids and his book called: Ain't Nobody's Business If You do, by Peter McWilliams struck me as "Wow! Now thats out there!". But it was recommended by John Stossel and even Sting, so I thought, what the heck and bought it. Flying from Phoenix to Tampa I found it was totally convincing. I gained a whole new insight into the legalization of drugs issue.
> 
> So, let me do you a favor too by being your friendly John Stossel and Sting and recommending a bunch of books which might interest you as a young Patriot just learning about libertarianism for the first time. Maybe you will be stuck at an airport and be glad you had an interesting book or two. Here are just a few from my bookcase that may interest you, if you can find them. (if you cannot, let me know & I will see what I can do)
> 
> ...


 Going to trawl though, since my last update and nicen-up the 1st page soon.

----------


## DriftWood

Gold: The Once and Future Money, by Nathan Lewis

This book is amazing, it makes perfect sense of monetary and fisical policy. Most of todays economist have forgotten how the gold standard worked, they have forgotten what money is. They dont understand why monetary crises's happen or how to solve them. Todays economists dont know (modern) classical economics because they have been led astray by confused keynesism and monetarism. This book axplains the history of money, the reasons for all the past economic crisis over the world over the past hunder years or so, and the foolish attempts by governments to solve them, usually just making things worse. It's both sad and funny that these crisis's could have been solved or avoided so easily if the economists and politicians had not been so foolish. They still are very foolish. The solution is so simple. Stable money and low taxes equals growth. Instead, during depressions taxes are usually raised and currencies are inflated making things so much worse. This book is especially important now that the fed and congress are foolishly trying to solve a crisis they dont understand. Read it and you might even make some money betting against fed interventions.

----------


## Conza88

http://www.fee.org/library/default.asp?c=books

Marxism Unmasked: From Delusion to Destruction  NEW!
By Ludwig von Mises  http://www.fee.org/pdf/books/marxismUnmasked.pdf

The Free market and Its Enemies  http://www.fee.org/pdf/books/Free_Ma...nemies_The.pdf
By Ludwig von Mises

The Freedom Philosophy
Edited by Paul L. Poirot
This anthology includes 14 essays on the political, economic, and moral foundations of a free society. These classic writings by Leonard E. Read, Frank Chodorov, Benjamin Rogge, F. A. Harper, among others, demonstrate the superiority of individual choice and capitalism over any forms of collectivism. 

Critique of Interventionism
By Ludwig von Mises

----------


## weslinder

I picked up a random book at the half-price book store recently, and I'm loving it.

It is called _Decision in Philadelphia_, and it is an exceptionally well-researched, if slightly idealized, historical account of the Constitutional Convention.  It has really enlightened me about some of the Framers that we know less about, as well as how some of the compromises in the Constitution came to be.

----------


## sratiug

> The Body Electric
> Electromagnetism And The Foundation Of Life 
> By Robert Becker, Gary Selden 
> 
> 
> The Body Electric tells the fascinating story of our bioelectric selves. Robert O. Becker, a pioneer in the filed of regeneration and its relationship to electrical currents in living things, challenges the established mechanistic understanding of the body. He found clues to the healing process in the long-discarded theory that electricity is vital to life. But as exciting as Becker's discoveries are, pointing to the day when human limbs, spinal cords, and organs may be regenerated after they have been damaged, equally fascinating is the story of Becker's struggle to do such original work. The Body Electric explores new pathways in our understanding of evolution, acupuncture, psychic phenomena, and healing.


Scientific book, hard read, but tells the fascinating story of the medical establishment's worship of drugs at the expense of real scientific research.  It explains how bone marrow cells ALWAYS regenerate into embryonic cells to fix a broken bone, and how the nerve currents control this healing response.  It makes the debate over stem cell research moot, as anyone can get embryonic cells from their own body whenever they want.

It exposes how federal control of research dollars limits scientific research to that approved by drug cartels.  

Since the entire healing response of the body is controlled by nerve currents, or pain, or the current of injury, it follows that use of pain medication or alcohol/drug abuse will result in overall body deterioration.  A fact backed up by research in other places showing how destructive even over the counter pain medicine is to healing and overall well being.

My friend has an implant in his foot now putting a healing current through the bone to stimulate it's regenerative response exactly as this book described, so this is very real stuff that is being put to use to heal limbs that could otherwise  be amputated.

----------


## JasonDJ

I reccommend "I want the Earth Plus 5%".  It's a short story on how fiat currency got started, and a very interesting read.

It's very similar to the movie "Money as Debt", but not quite as in-depth, and it takes on a story-telling tone.  Still, very good read, not very long, and freely available online.

I Want the Earth Plus 5%


P.S.: I could have sworn this was already listed here.  I heard about it through RPR, but when I mentioned it to Conza he never heard of it and told me to put it up.

----------


## Conza88

http://www.ushistory.org/paine/reason/index.htm
Age of Reason by Thomas Paine

----------


## Conza88

http://bookstore.gwythe.com/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi
Building Statesmen
George Wythe College Bookstore Home

Thomas Jefferson list

----------


## american.swan

Just wanted to remind people who take the time to read this humongous thread.

1.  Clinton dismissed a bunch of prosecutors when he took office I believe.
2.  Bush tried to dismiss a bunch of prosecutors but tried to do it mid term.  
3.  The the congressional hearings that followed Bush's action the book "Armed Madhouse" was admitted as evidence.  The book caused at least one of the Bush appointed replacements to resign almost immediately, because he's named in the book.

I love "Armed Madhouse" by Greg Palast.

Great book.  Great writing style w/ humor.  Of the books in my signature below, Greg Palast has the best use of the English language.

----------


## RedLightning

I don't know if this is the thread to ask this but does anyone know any good novels about the Revolutionary War?  I've read Rise To Rebellion and The Glorious Cause by Jeff Shaara and am looking for another good book.

----------


## MS0453

I was just wondering if anyone here has every done this before.

I was reading a Jefferson biography this morning (Jefferson by Albert Jay Nock) and it mentioned something about John Adams I had never heard before and I had a "hmm..thats interesting" moment. Than I thought about reading an Adams biography in the not-so-distance future. But then a second later I figured I ought to read a biography of every U.S. President (Because there are quite a few that I'm just totally ignorant of), one after the other, in terms of succession. (Wash., Adams, Jefferson, etc) 

Just wondering if anyone heres every read a biography on every president? Also looking for any suggestions for any biographies.(Especially among the lesser known presidents.)

----------


## familydog

> I don't know if this is the thread to ask this but does anyone know any good novels about the Revolutionary War?  I've read Rise To Rebellion and The Glorious Cause by Jeff Shaara and am looking for another good book.


Have you read Joseph Plumb Martin's _A Narrative of a Revolutionary Soldier_? It is supposidly his actuall story as a soldier in the war. If you can get past the flowery language, it's pretty good.

----------


## familydog

> I was just wondering if anyone here has every done this before.
> 
> I was reading a Jefferson biography this morning (Jefferson by Albert Jay Nock) and it mentioned something about John Adams I had never heard before and I had a "hmm..thats interesting" moment. Than I thought about reading an Adams biography in the not-so-distance future. But then a second later I figured I ought to read a biography of every U.S. President (Because there are quite a few that I'm just totally ignorant of), one after the other, in terms of succession. (Wash., Adams, Jefferson, etc) 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone heres every read a biography on every president? Also looking for any suggestions for any biographies.(Especially among the lesser known presidents.)


I have not read a biography of every president, but I have read quite of a few not in any particular order. If you're looking for lesser known presidents, I reccomend _Coolidge_ by Robert Sobel, _President James Buchanan: A Biography_ by Philip Klein, _Gentleman Boss: The Life of Chester Alan Arthur_ by Thomas Reeves, _Zachary Taylor: Soldier, Planter, Statesman of the Old Southwest_  by K. Jack Bauer, and _An Honest President: The Life and Presidencies of Grover Cleveland_ by H. P. Jeffers.

Arthur M. Schlesinger's presidential biography series is really hit and miss. Some of the authors do a great job, while others are biased and it hurts the biography. His series of biographies are relatively short as well, compared to some others you can find.

----------


## acptulsa

Glad to see _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury.  Surprised not to see _Dune_ be Frank Herbert.

I highly recommend Sinclair Lewis' _It Can't Happen Here._  Chronicles the United States' decline into fascism.

----------


## MS0453

> I have not read a biography of every president, but I have read quite of a few not in any particular order. If you're looking for lesser known presidents, I reccomend _Coolidge_ by Robert Sobel, _President James Buchanan: A Biography_ by Philip Klein, _Gentleman Boss: The Life of Chester Alan Arthur_ by Thomas Reeves, _Zachary Taylor: Soldier, Planter, Statesman of the Old Southwest_  by K. Jack Bauer, and _An Honest President: The Life and Presidencies of Grover Cleveland_ by H. P. Jeffers.
> 
> Arthur M. Schlesinger's presidential biography series is really hit and miss. Some of the authors do a great job, while others are biased and it hurts the biography. His series of biographies are relatively short as well, compared to some others you can find.


Thanks for the recomm.'s. I did a search of my college's library and they had all but two. Helped me get a nice little start on the list.

----------


## RedLightning

> Have you read Joseph Plumb Martin's _A Narrative of a Revolutionary Soldier_? It is supposidly his actuall story as a soldier in the war. If you can get past the flowery language, it's pretty good.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll have to check it out.  Still looking for any ideas on novels about the Revolutionary War, most of the ones I have heard about are romances, which being a guy, romance novels are not my favorite...

----------


## scotto2008

"Extraordinary Popular Delusions & the Madness of Crowds" 
--Charles Mackay

This is one of the coolest books I've ever read. Covers the Crusades, Tulipmania, the south sea bubble and other delightful tales of human madness.

http://www.amazon.com/Extraordinary-.../dp/051788433X

----------


## Conza88

> "Extraordinary Popular Delusions & the Madness of Crowds" 
> --Charles Mackay
> 
> This is one of the coolest books I've ever read. Covers the Crusades, Tulipmania, the south sea bubble and other delightful tales of human madness.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Extraordinary-.../dp/051788433X


 Lol wow, I'll check that out.

----------


## acptulsa

Does anyone else in the world have a copy of _The Politician:  His Habits, Outcries and Protective Coloring_?  Good stuff.  In a way it's dated, but in many ways it's timeless.

----------


## Conza88

> I read Lysander Spooner's book....
> On March 27th, 2008 atrickpay says:
> 
> "No Treason: The Constitution of no Authority". I will never be able to look at the Constitution in the same way again. It was a real tour-de-force read. http://www.lysanderspooner.org/bib_poll.htm


Err is that a good thing? "I will never be able to look at the Constitution in the same way again." ?

UPDATED.

----------


## ClayTrainor

This is a great list...

someone should make a list of solid Audiobooks to listen to as well!

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Under the education category, I would add John Gatto's books:

Dumbing Us Down: The Hidden Curriculum of Compulsory Schooling 

&

The Underground History Of American Education (Complete Text Online for free)





> This is a great list...
> 
> someone should make a list of solid Audiobooks to listen to as well!


Some of the books are available through torrents online, I'm downloading three of the books on the list in audio format right now. (Animal Farm, Ulysess, and For a New Liberty)

----------


## MS0453

Forgot to add this earlier. Document section of "From Revolution to Reconstruction".

Good source of primary documents pertaining to American government. Starts with the Magna Charta goes to Bush's first inaugural address. Lots of cool stuff in between. 

http://odur.let.rug.nl/~usa/D/index.htm

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> I was just wondering if anyone here has every done this before.
> 
> I was reading a Jefferson biography this morning (Jefferson by Albert Jay Nock) and it mentioned something about John Adams I had never heard before and I had a "hmm..thats interesting" moment. Than I thought about reading an Adams biography in the not-so-distance future. But then a second later I figured I ought to read a biography of every U.S. President (Because there are quite a few that I'm just totally ignorant of), one after the other, in terms of succession. (Wash., Adams, Jefferson, etc) 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone heres every read a biography on every president? Also looking for any suggestions for any biographies.(Especially among the lesser known presidents.)


that is an interesting idea. If you read one biography a week (give a few days for breaking) you could get through them all in a year

----------


## wgpitts

9. Capitalism the Unknown Ideal by Ayn Rand
http://www.amazon.com/Capitalism-Ide...3441661&sr=1-1

----------


## wgpitts

5. A Nation of Sheep Andrew P. Napolitano
http://www.amazon.com/Nation-Sheep-A...3440624&sr=1-1

6. Constitution in Exile Andrew P. Napolitano
http://www.amazon.com/Constitution-E...3440624&sr=1-2

----------


## Conza88

http://www.scribd.com/doc/221887/50-...-Know-eBookEEn
50-Things-Youre-Not-Supposed-To-Know

Thought this was interesting.

----------


## Conza88

> Check out F. A. Hayek's _Denationalization of Money_ essay.  It's what made me an "Austrian."


Eco.

----------


## RCA

How about a Health Freedom list?

I nominate these two, Fast Food Nation and Fat Land:

http://www.amazon.com/Fast-Food-Nati.../dp/0060938455

http://www.amazon.com/Fat-Land-Ameri...8668724&sr=1-1

----------


## Conza88

> How about a Health Freedom list?
> 
> I nominate these two, Fast Food Nation and Fat Land:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fast-Food-Nati.../dp/0060938455
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fat-Land-Ameri...8668724&sr=1-1


Sounds like a good idea. If there alot of others waiting in the wings, I'll put it up.
- Throw all the good health freedom suggestions out there. 

Keep the other good recommendations coming.. If there ARE anymore worthy ones that is.

----------


## RCA

Two more for Health:

The Jungle

http://www.amazon.com/Jungle-Uncenso...sim_b_title_10

Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle (ebook)

http://www.burnthefat.com/

----------


## RCA

Other topics to consider:

Bearing Arms
Self Defense
Survival/Disaster
Precious Metals
Saving/Investing

----------


## Carson

*The Shock Doctrine: The Rise of Disaster Capitalism* by Naomi Klein


This is a link to the website she has about the book.

http://www.naomiklein.org/shock-doctrine



This is a link to a movie about the book.

http://www.naomiklein.org/shock-doctrine/short-film


The thing that struck me about the book wasn't so much the idea of the shock therapy but the way she explains the history we have all been hearing the Main Stream Media spin yarns about our whole lifetime. She brings a logical look to what has been happening around us.

----------


## Conza88

> *The Shock Doctrine: The Rise of Disaster Capitalism* by Naomi Klein
> 
> This is a link to the website she has about the book.
> http://www.naomiklein.org/shock-doctrine
> 
> This is a link to a movie about the book.
> 
> http://www.naomiklein.org/shock-doctrine/short-film
> 
> The thing that struck me about the book wasn't so much the idea of the shock therapy but the way she explains the history we have all been hearing the Main Stream Media spin yarns about our whole lifetime. She brings a logical look to what has been happening around us.


Hold up, looking at that short film - To paraphrase, she practically implicates and semi blames Friedman. Capitalism is bad. Yada yada. Free markets is bad, not born out of freedom.

*She VOTED for Obama.*  = enough said. 

She may be able to see the problems.. (i.e like most people) But there is no way in HELL! - she has any skill in providing a solution! She AIN'T NO DOCTOR, thats for sure.

----------


## Conza88

> Items not yet shipped:
> Delivery estimate: May 15, 2008 - June 5, 2008
>     Shipping estimate: April 21, 2008
> 
>     * 1 of: The Revolution: A Manifesto
>       Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
>     * 1 of: What Has Government Done to Our Money? Case for the 100 Percent Gold Dollar
>       Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
>     * 1 of: The Conscience of a Conservative (The James Madison Library in American Politics)
>       Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC


 Come on Manifesto! Better to not pre-order, so I could get others (saves on shipping) which is practically $15 per shipment. 

Can't wait

----------


## Joe3113

> *The Shock Doctrine: The Rise of Disaster Capitalism* by Naomi Klein
> 
> 
> This is a link to the website she has about the book.
> 
> http://www.naomiklein.org/shock-doctrine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to be able to identify false-left paradigm material when you see it. That is vital. Naomi Klein is an example. Note how her book subtitle is "The rise of disaster capitalism"? What she is doing is falsely giving people the impression that they live under capitalism and falsely claiming capitalism is the reason there is an economic crisis and a waning number of middle income earners.

True capitalism is Ron Paul's platform. What the US (and Australia) live under is not capitalism.

----------


## Conza88

http://mises.org/literature.aspx



> Literature
> The most complete online offering of the literature of the Austrian School and libertarian ideas, including books, journal articles, and other writings, sorted by anything you chose.

----------


## AutoDas

> Two more for Health:
> 
> The Jungle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jungle-Uncenso...sim_b_title_10


Sinclair wrote that book as a pamphlet for how socialism is the salvation for big business.

----------


## Conza88

> I don't see
> On April 17th, 2008 imunplugged says:
> *Thomas Paine's The Age of Reason.* I would add that one.
> Great list, good job.





> On April 17th, 2008 Libera_me says:
> *The Olive Tree Connection- John Fischer* (foreign relations-in relation to faith)
> *Darwin's Black Box- Michael Behe* (science)
> *Cracking the Code-Pete Hendrickson* (gov. related- as is Upholding the Law)





> *Guns, Germs, and Steel by Jared Diamond*
> On March 28th, 2008 freethepawn says:
> This book describes the history of mankind at the most basic level. It explains how the societies with the guns, germs and steel have taken over other societies without these things since the beginning of time. It also goes into the beginning of farming and how that impacted progress in other areas as they didn't have to spend all day hunting for food.





> *The Moon is a Harsh Mistress*
> On April 17th, 2008 Professor Berna... says:
> This novel, by *Robert A. Heinlein*, from which I have taken my screen name, stands with Atlas Shrugged as the pillars of allegorical libertarian instruction. Hard to believe that it was missed, even though one of our comrades did make note of "most of Heinlein's juvenile novels". I would refine that reference to advise readers to look particularly at:
> *RED PLANET, THE ROLLING STONES, and STARSHIP TROOPERS.*
> Also worth a look is *William J. Lederer's A NATION OF SHEEP* (yes, the title was used before).
> Viva Agora!





> *Don't Forget Eustace Mullins (and Ezra Pound)*
> On April 17th, 2008 Alan Smithee says:
> Mullins' book on the Fed was the original muckraking of the banks; before G. Edward Griffin and the rest...written at the suggestion of the great Ezra Pound...come to think of it, Pound's Cantos should definitely be on this list...two of the heroes of the Cantos are John Adams and Thomas Jefferson...the villians are the Rothschilds and Usury...no wonder the Elite locked him in a cage after WWII (he won the pulitzer for the Pisan Cantos, written while in what amounted to an open air dog cage; put there by the U.S. military)...his influence on modern poetics is massive--nurtured Joyce, edited Eliot, spread the word about Henry Miller (not to mention leading Mullins to investigate the Fed)


From relative thread at dailypaul.

----------


## Conza88

> Pound was, it can easily be argued, the true colossus of 20th century literature and this has become even more apparent as the area of his poetry that once consigned him to the Quack department--his economics--is at last being validated





> I would suggest adding
> On April 17th, 2008 winstonkirk says:
> 
> I would suggest adding *Machiavelli's "Discourses"* to the philosophy section, *"The Tipping Point"* to the Misc section and *Clauswitz's "On War"* to the War Section.
> 
> "The Discourses" is little read but a masterpiece fully in line with our system of separation of powers. "The Prince" is a monstrosity but remember that he was writing it to get back in the good graces of the Borgia's, in fact he begins the book (paraphrasing) "If one wants to rule by force". "The Discourses" can be viewed as the polar opposite to The Prince, though still within the "realist" school, even down to the opening sentence. To boil it down, its a collection of Discourses on Livy's history of the Roman republic which deal with the operation of the separation of powers.
> 
> "The Tipping Point" is a new book that deals with the spread of cultural phenomenon and ideas. Its a quick read and worth the time.
> 
> "On War" is the first of the books written about strategy in modern warfare. Based on the Napoleonic age of combat, its a true classic.





> For Youngsters
> On April 17th, 2008 fanofwalt says:
> *The Practical Princess by Jay Williams.* I highly recommend this book, actually, not only for kids (though it is intended for children), but for anyone to read.
> 
> Simple and delightful, The Practical Princess is essentially a fairy tale about a princess who doesn't wait for her "Prince Charming" to rescue her, but takes it upon herself to overcome obstacles thrown her way.
> 
> But much more than that: it is an excellent guide on critical thinking, judgment, personal responsibility, assessing situations and making wise decisions. I still have my book (Mom bought it for me when I was a kid!) and now read it with my own children. They love it, and you will too, if you can find it. It's (sadly) out of print, but you can find various editions of it on Amazon; my edition goes for $65 on Amazon -- but I ain't selling! Perhaps your library will have this title.
> 
> You don't have to be a kid to benefit from this book!


From relative thread at DailyPaul.

----------


## apropos

33 Questions About American History You're Not Supposed to Ask, by Thomas Woods

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

Of course, you know you're going to have to make sure that all 44 of RP's recommended reading list from the new book are on your list now.

----------


## Conza88

> Of course, you know you're going to have to make sure that all 44 of RP's recommended reading list from the new book are on your list now.


Hahahah r-o-f-l. 

But... his entire list is probably already there 

For all we know, he logged on - and stole ours! Hahaha 

Ok: quality check, Ron Paul's manifesto list.
*Pending. We got ---/44* 
 - No pressure now.

----------


## RCA

For Allegory, I would definitely include:

A Clockwork Orange

American Psycho

Also another for Misc:

Rule by Secrecy by Jim Marrs

Also:

Twilight in the Desert

----------


## RCA

Also:

http://www.amazon.com/Market-Anarchy.../dp/1425769403

http://www.amazon.com/Market-Anarchy.../dp/1425769403

http://www.amazon.com/True-Story-Bil...DKGG7RF9B18MBD

http://www.amazon.com/Late-Great-U-S..._sim_b_title_1

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Mission-S...pd_sim_b_img_2

----------


## RCA

And:

http://www.amazon.com/Web-Debt-Shock...pd_sim_b_img_3

http://www.amazon.com/What-Every-Ame...BFRMYVWW6WMPCD

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Roberts-Rules-...8883820&sr=1-1

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Economics-One-..._tit_5_rlrsrs0

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Common-Rights-...8883955&sr=1-1

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/John-Adams-Dav...8884009&sr=1-1

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/1776-David-McC...pd_sim_b_img_2

http://www.amazon.com/FDRs-Folly-Roo...8884157&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Real-Lincoln-A...8884204&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Lincoln-Unmask...pd_sim_b_img_1

http://www.amazon.com/South-Right-Ja...pd_sim_b_img_3

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/061...pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/086...pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/Long-Emergency...d_bxgy_b_img_b

http://www.amazon.com/Coming-Economi...pd_sim_b_img_1

http://www.amazon.com/Dollar-Crisis-...pd_sim_b_img_3

http://www.amazon.com/ABCs-Gold-Inve...pd_sim_b_img_4

http://www.amazon.com/Skinny-Silver-...pd_sim_b_img_6

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Bust-Ahe...pd_sim_b_img_5

http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Trading-B..._sim_b_title_6

http://www.amazon.com/Bull-China-Inv..._sim_b_title_6

http://www.amazon.com/Adventure-Capi..._sim_b_title_4

http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Commoditie...pd_sim_b_img_1

http://www.amazon.com/Investment-Bik..._sim_b_title_3

http://www.amazon.com/Investment-Bik..._sim_b_title_3

http://www.amazon.com/Greenspans-Bub..._bxgy_b_text_b

----------


## Conza88

LoL -- nice extensive additions. 

Several of those are already in there. But I'll shift through.  thx

----------


## RCA

> LoL -- nice extensive additions. 
> 
> Several of those are already in there. But I'll shift through.  thx


I've been the one hammering for "The Reading Room" sub-forum for awhile now. I guess I just couldn't take it anymore!

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Slaughterhouse...8951871&sr=8-1

for Allegory

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Code-...sim_b_title_10

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/How-Local-Offi...sim_b_title_43

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Office...pd_sim_b_img_4

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Winning-Local-...d_sim_b_img_10

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Successful-Fun...d_sim_b_img_48

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Its-Getting-Ug...8969167&sr=1-1

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Blackwater-Ris...sim_b_title_17

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Sorrows-Empire...sim_b_title_27

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Screwed-Undecl...d_sim_b_img_45

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/New-Golden-Age...d_sim_b_img_22

----------


## RCA

Since this was on Rudy's list it might as well be on ours:
http://www.amazon.com/Commission-Rep...8969697&sr=1-1

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Commission-Rep...8969697&sr=1-1

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Warren-Buffett...8969834&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Warren-Buffett...8969834&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Buffett-Americ..._sim_b_title_5

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Panic-1907-Les...sim_b_title_45

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Myth-Rational-...sim_b_title_42

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Politically-In...pd_sim_b_img_4

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Politically-In...pd_sim_b_img_5

----------


## AutoDas

Do you even read what you post?
http://www.amazon.com/Screwed-Undecl...d_sim_b_img_45
That is certainly goes against libertarianism. Plus, I'd like it if socialist authors like Sinclair did not get recognition on this forum.
Then that Panic of 1907 link you posted seems to be for the Federal Reserve and against JP Morgan who saved it.

----------


## RCA

> Do you even read what you post?
> http://www.amazon.com/Screwed-Undecl...d_sim_b_img_45
> That is certainly goes against libertarianism. Plus, I'd like it if socialist authors like Sinclair did not get recognition on this forum.
> Then that Panic of 1907 link you posted seems to be for the Federal Reserve and against JP Morgan who saved it.


Leave the bad ones off, post the good ones. An easy fix.

----------


## AutoDas

> Leave the bad ones off, post the good ones. An easy fix.


Well I did find one book you posted interesting.
The Myth of the Rational Voter: Why Democracies Choose Bad Policies

----------


## RCA

> Well I did find one book you posted interesting.
> The Myth of the Rational Voter: Why Democracies Choose Bad Policies


Yeah, I haven't read it, but I saw it in the bookstore one day and liked the cover.

----------


## wild03

I'll like to suggest 2 of Ayn Rand's non fiction books.

Capitalism The unknown ideal

The virtue of selfishness

Both provide an in depth rational analysis of the proper moral foundation for understanding capitalism and individual rights.


Also a great way to get kids to start understanding the political, legal and economic viewpoint of America's Founders is with the Uncle Eric's Series 

http://www.bluestockingpress.com/uncle-eric-model.htm

This is the best investment one could make for young adults to undo the bias teachings of the public school system.

----------


## RCA

NEA: Trojan Horse of American Education

pinkmandy says this is a good one also

----------


## familydog

_The Devil's Dictionary_ - Ambrose Bierce

----------


## RCA

Conza,

Just checkin' to see if you are still updating the list?

----------


## Conza88

> Conza,
> 
> Just checkin' to see if you are still updating the list?


Hehe, always. Been busy recently, sorry.
I do it periodically. Will do over the next few days. 

Also with the suggestions, I prefer if the books being recommended have been read ideally, by the person recommending - or they have heard its awesome from the grapevine or someone suggesting it elsewhere. Don't want to fill up the sections with books that are second rate 

Anyone got Manifesto's reading list yet? hahah.

----------


## RCA

I agree that most of the books should be "good". However, in some cases, I think it's good to post books that we might not agree with but are good to read anyway.

The Communist Manifesto is in your list and a perfect example of what I'm talking about. We don't believe in communism but it's on your list and for good reason. We need to know what the enemy is thinking so to speak.

I think the same goes for the Jungle. While it appears to be socialist in message (I haven't read it), I think it's a classic that needs to be read if anything other than the same reason we should read The Communist Manifesto.

That being said, I agree that we shouldn't include books that bring nothing to the table at all. A lot of the books I suggested were just that, suggestions, they don't have to be included, consider it brainstorming. If I post 20 suggestions and you decide to use 10 of them, that's a pretty good ratio, especially if I haven't even read them.

Thanks for keeping this list active. Maybe one day this forum will advance to include a wiki of sorts so one person doesn't have to do it all.

I think I'll look for more books!

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Liberty-Consci...181657&sr=8-10

http://www.amazon.com/Freedom-Though...pd_sim_b_img_4

http://www.amazon.com/Takeover-Imper...sim_b_title_26

----------


## Conza88

> I agree that most of the books should be "good". However, in some cases, I think it's good to post books that we might not agree with but are good to read anyway.
> 
> The Communist Manifesto is in your list and a perfect example of what I'm talking about. We don't believe in communism but it's on your list and for good reason. We need to know what the enemy is thinking so to speak.
> 
> I think the same goes for the Jungle. While it appears to be socialist in message (I haven't read it), I think it's a classic that needs to be read if anything other than the same reason we should read The Communist Manifesto.
> 
> That being said, I agree that we shouldn't include books that bring nothing to the table at all. A lot of the books I suggested were just that, suggestions, they don't have to be included, consider it brainstorming. If I post 20 suggestions and you decide to use 10 of them, that's a pretty good ratio, especially if I haven't even read them.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this list active. Maybe one day this forum will advance to include a wiki of sorts so one person doesn't have to do it all.
> ...


Yea "Know thy enemy" .
A must do, I'm going to read the manifesto, then road to serfdom right after it. Hahah  Shall be interesting, debating Marx in my mind whilst reading it. 

Few others like "The Prince" by Machiavelli. Not a prescription for happiness, thats for sure. Hehe.

Yea the main focus is - Must Read - . I think there is a wiki for this started by someone though. Cheers

----------


## Conza88

> The most helpful piece of advice I can give you is to read great speeches. Nothing will teach you more about the art of speech writing and rhetoric than actually looking at it.
> 
> Here is an excellent resource for video, audio, and transcriptions of great speeches:
> http://www.americanrhetoric.com/top100speechesall.html
> 
> For starters, check out the following:
> 
> JFK's Inaugural
> 
> ...

----------


## mdh

I would add some Nock and Spooner to that list.  My personal favorite among them would have to be Nock's "State of the Union".  

You definitly need some Nock and Spooner, though.  

While we're at it, Edward Abbey is one of the best authors I've ever read, as well, though he's more... philosophical fiction, usually with an environmentalist twinge.  I like dystopian settings, so "Good News" is a good pick, and "Fire on the Mountain" is a good read if you feel like hating on the government in general a bit.  His best book, in my opinion, is however "The Fool's Progress."  This one at least belongs on your must-read list.

----------


## RCA

> If they have a publication company that is as good as Ron Paul's The Revolution: A Manifesto, I think I'd be a great fan! 
> 
> Which reminds me, there is a pretty good publication company called Palgrave-Macmillan which just published Ain't My America: The Long, Noble History of Antiwar Conservatism and Middle-American Anti-Imperialism by Bill Kauffman (and praised by Ron Paul), and publishes anti-imperial books known as the American Empire Project, which produced Chalmers Johnson's Blowback series.
> 
> And for you history buffs out there it's also publishing Pure Goldwater


credit goes to Ozzy for these suggestions

----------


## RCA

Also searched the forums for "book":

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/search....archid=1921554

and "read"

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/search....archid=1921570

----------


## Conza88

> Also searched the forums for "book":
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/search....archid=1921554
> 
> and "read"
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/search....archid=1921570


Hehe, yea I keep a look out for threads on the subject. LoL this is like your book subforum now isn't it?  hehe

----------


## RCA

> Hehe, yea I keep a look out for threads on the subject. LoL this is like your book subforum now isn't it?  hehe


Well it is right now.

----------


## Conza88

*RON PAUL's: READING LIST.*

http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/reading-list4.html Ok, here we go.




> Of course, you know you're going to have to make sure that all 44 of RP's recommended reading list from the new book are on your list now.


We got 12/44   (direct books - thought all topics/genres covered) 

Time to get to work. 
I think where he lacked, he added to it perfectly.  Plus I think instead of repeating such good books, that kind of rehash the same topic, i.e gold or whatever. He did a great job of providing an interesting and large array of genres/topics - so you get a taste of everything.
Awesome!!

Will update now, that I have his list  gimme a few.

----------


## RCA

Under health freedom the works of Adelle Davis should be included. She was one of the earliest critics of the processed food industry.

http://www.amazon.com/CHILDREN-Ameri...9485832&sr=8-6

http://www.amazon.com/Lets-Eat-Right...9485832&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Lets-Cook-Righ...pd_sim_b_img_4

http://www.adelledavis.org/ff/books.htm

----------


## Conza88

*UPDATED.*

Yep, all Ron Pauls books added too.

----------


## AutoDas

> *UPDATED.*
> 
> Yep, all Ron Pauls books added too.


Which books were those?

----------


## Conza88

> Which books were those?


http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/reading-list4.html

Maybe I should put a "*" next to them or something?

----------


## RCA

I would put Roberts Rules, How to win a local election, parliamentary procedurces under politics. Also, why not make a section for Precious Metals or Bearing Arms?

----------


## RCA

For MSM:

http://www.amazon.com/Habits-Highly-...9606109&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Habits-Highly-...9606109&sr=8-1

----------


## RCA

More to consider:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/956...pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/Politics-Dover..._sim_b_title_5

http://www.amazon.com/Liberty-John-S...pd_sim_b_img_6

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Treatis..._sim_b_title_3

http://www.amazon.com/Spirit-Laws-Gr...sim_b_title_50

http://www.amazon.com/Leviathan-Peng..._sim_b_title_7

----------


## RCA

More for MSM:

http://www.amazon.com/Power-How-Get-...9607085&sr=8-4

Korda also wrote a good one called "Success".

----------


## RCA

For econ:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/045...00ANGCH9G381M8

More:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/093...00ANGCH9G381M8

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/093...00ANGCH9G381M8

I would really consider adding The Myth of the Rational Voter. Any book with a bunch of sheep on the front must be good. ;-)

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Freedom-Outlaw...9662274&sr=8-1

----------


## RCA

Health Freedom:

http://www.amazon.com/Your-Bodys-Man.../dp/0962994235

----------


## RCA

more:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...highlight=book

http://www.europac.net/books.asp

----------


## RCA

Health Freedom:

http://www.amazon.com/pH-Miracle-Bal...pd_sim_b_img_9

maybe consider:

Naked Lunch

----------


## RCA

I think I'll allow you some time to catch up.

----------


## AutoDas

Am I the only one tired of seeing MSM used by libertarians? It's corporate media we should be slandering because if mainstream media does pick us up you'll just look like hypocrites.

http://www.cambridge.org/catalogue/c...=9780521357302
John Locke is one of the most important individuals in establishing a constitutional and libertarian government.

----------


## RCA

http://www.americanfreepress.net/Ago...erg%20%20Diary

This site has MANY more books as well!

----------


## RCA

Also, please consider:

Burning Money: The Waste of Your Tax Dollars by J. Peter Grace.

An oldie, but goodie.

----------


## RCA

Health Freedom:

http://www.amazon.com/World-Without-...9882217&sr=8-1

----------


## howmanysheepcanyouherd

Two books every American should know about.  *Philip Dru Administrator* and *Tragedy and Hope*.

----------


## MS0453

Not sure if someone mentioned this earlier, but Liberty Funds online library kicks ass.

http://oll.libertyfund.org/

All free of course.

----------


## Conza88

Rightio back from hols.

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Our-Wo...0038958&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Our-Wo...0038958&sr=8-3

http://www.theadvocates.org/mm5/merc...egory_Code=BOO

----------


## sophocles07

Who else here has read Henry Adams?

----------


## ams5995

Now that we have 23 pages of books, maybe someone with free time could compile them into one convenient list   i'm too lazy.

----------


## Conza88

> Now that we have 23 pages of books, maybe someone with free time could compile them into one convenient list   i'm too lazy.


Thats what I've been doing. LOL 

Its the first post. Track back to when I last said I updated it, and all the books behind that post that have been worthy have been included.

----------


## Conza88

*“Read the best books first, or you may not have a chance to read them all”*
~ Henry David Thoreau




> Murray Rothbard: For a new liberty
> 
> You can download it herefor free at mises.org. It's a great summary of Libertarianism. It explains the libertarian theory and uses it for practical problems. It's pretty radical of course, because Rothbard was an anarchist. It's another red pill

----------


## Conza88

Has anyone read the Abolition of Man, by C.W Lewis?
considering getting it. Thanks

Homage to Catalonia
by George Orwell

The Gulag Archipelago
by Aleksandr I. Solzhenitsyn

Critique of Pure Reason
by Immanuel Kant 	

Confessions
by Jean-Jacques Rousseau 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/100_Mos...s_Ever_Written
http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=18137/

AND: http://mises.org/classroom/default.asp
Wow...! That looks inviting!

----------


## RCA

no John Taylor of Caroline books?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...roline&x=0&y=0

----------


## Conza88

> Is this the book acptulsa?
> 
> *The Politician; His Habits, Outcries, and Protective Coloring* by James Harold Wallis

----------


## Todd

Not really a book, but the essay

War is a Racket -   Major General Smedley Butler

2 time Congressional Medal of Honor winner, who I think knows a bit about war.

http://warisaracket.com/

----------


## Grimnir Wotansvolk

Anything by Erich Fromm (The Anatomy of Human Destructiveness, Escape From Freedom....)

granted, the guy was a socialist, but he still gives great insight into the behavior of people, with sweeping contextual connections to geopolitical issues




> In the mechanisms we have been discussing, the individual overcomes the feeling of insignificance in comparison with the overwhelming power of the world outside himself either by renouncing his individual integrity, or by destroying others so that the world ceases to be threatening.
>     Other mechanisms of escape are the withdrawal from the world so completely that it loses its threat (the picture we find in certain psychotic states 1), and the inflation of oneself psychologically to such an extent that the world outside becomes small in comparison. Although these mechanisms of escape are important for individual psychology, they are only of minor relevance culturally. I shall not, therefore, discuss them further here, but instead will turn to another mechanism of escape which is of the greatest social significance.
>     This particular mechanism is the solution that the majority of normal individuals find in modern society. To put it briefly, the individual ceases to be himself; he adopts entirely the kind of personality offered to him by cultural patterns; and he therefore becomes exactly as all others are and as they expect him to be. The discrepancy between "I" and the world disappears and with it the concious fear of aloneness and powerlessness. This mechanism can be compared with the protective colouring some animals assume. They look so similar to their surroundings that they are hardly distinguishable from them. The person who gives up his individual self and becomes an automaton, identical with millions of other automatons around him, need not feel alone and anxious any more. But the price he pays, however, is high; it is the loss of his self.


As much as I'd hate to twist the intentions behind the words of someone so brilliant, one might be able to use his writing to the favor of laizzes-faire economics instead of keynesian

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Trade-Wars-Aga...1125727&sr=8-1

----------


## Conza88

The Art of Living: The Classic Manual on Virtue, Happiness, and Effectiveness by Epictetus

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Living-Cla...1355827&sr=8-3

----------


## RCA

I think I posted this before, but here it goes again:

http://www.amazon.com/Market-Anarchy...1412876&sr=8-1

----------


## Michael Landon

Don't forget "V for Vendetta" by Alan Moore.  Fiction - Graphic Novel.  I'm sure most people on this site have at least seen the movie, the Graphic Novel is even better.

Also, I highly recommend Tao Te Ching by Lao Tzu.  Philosophy.

- ML

----------


## RCA

> Don't forget "V for Vendetta" by Alan Moore.  Fiction - Graphic Novel.  I'm sure most people on this site have at least seen the movie, the Graphic Novel is even better.
> 
> Also, I highly recommend Tao Te Ching by Lao Tzu.  Philosophy.
> 
> - ML


I second V for Vendetta also. Although for some reason Conza seems to be rather picky with what he adds to the "list".

----------


## Conza88

> I second V for Vendetta also. Although for some reason Conza seems to be rather picky with what he adds to the "list".


LOL.  I'll definitely be adding that up.
I haven't updated in awhile, will get around to it soon. 

As for being 'picky', alot of the books that have been suggested awhile back weren't added because I didn't think they were 'must reads'... i.e there was already books in the list, that covered the material - to a much better degree.. and they've been recommended alot of times, by a lot of people. With a lot of good reviews on amazon etc.. I didn't want to add books to subjects just for the sake of it, but I'm all up for discussion on which books shld have been added - and hopefully others voice their opinions as they think it should too; or why not... etc.

----------


## Conza88

http://www.lewrockwell.com/north/north629.html


MONEY,
BANK CREDIT,
AND
ECONOMIC CYCLES
http://www.mises.org/Books/desoto.pdf




> If there is any area of the economy that cannot safely be trusted to the government or a government-licensed central bank it is monetary affairs. This is licensed counterfeiting. The authority to counterfeit money to increase government purchases – through the sale of government debt – will be misused.
> 
> The best book on this is by Jesus Huerta de Soto, Money, Bank Credit, and Economic Cycles (2006), published by the Mises Institute. You can download it for free here, but it's wise to buy it in hardback.


Honest Money
Gary North - http://www.garynorth.com/public/512.cfm


_There is one exception: Murray Rothbard. He placed ethics front and center in his discussion of monetary policy. His textbook on money and banking, The Mystery of Banking, is the only textbook by an economist that does this. This is one reason why no college or university has assigned it in over two decades. You can download it here._

----------


## ams5995

i have about 15 pages left of milton friedman's "capitalism and freedom."  pretty much an eye opener, although i espoused most of these ideas already.  it definitely enforced and strengthened my beliefs of certain things and gave many good examples to argue people with =D  I love to argue!

----------


## AutoDas

I've been thinking about getting something by Friedman but I don't know which work to get. I don't want something long to read, hopefully less than 100 pages.

----------


## RCA

http://www.goldmoneybill.org/products.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizens_Rule_Book

----------


## Carson

> I've been thinking about getting something by Friedman but I don't know which work to get. I don't want something long to read, hopefully less than 100 pages.


_Free to Choose: A Personal Statement (Paperback)
by Milton Friedman (Author), Rose Friedman (Author)_

http://www.amazon.com/Free-Choose-St.../dp/0156334607

Is a good book. It's more than a hundred pages but it explains some of the basic fundamentals of economics in plain English and real world examples.

There is good and bad in everything. 

I fear some of the basic fundamentals of economics as explained by Mr. Friedman have been abused in real world practice. One area comes to mind at the moment. There are many problems that people run to the government to solve can be solved better by private industry. Like the recent problems with the anticoagulant drug, Heparin or the lead paint in the toy industry. These problems may be solved easily by the creation of private firms and them stepping up to the plate and doing the testing. To create a government agency may just create something that grows bigger and less efficient in time. What happened to the agency's that used to handle this anyway? And what happens to the money?  

The creation of public works and agency's and then the move to sell them off has led to new abuses of Mr. Friedman's ideals. Some of the privatization of government agencies and public works are being auctioned off and the money pocketed without the say of the the public that put up the money up in the first place. It is as much a robbery as for a publicly traded company on wall street selling out and the chief executive officers dividing up the proceeds without ever calling for a vote. It is the public that owns these things being sold and should have a say and divide up any proceeds from any sale.

Have you added up the taxes you pay lately? Where I live the ones I can see add up to around one out of every two dollars I earn. Someone said once companies don't pay taxes they just collect them. If you add those in and consider all of the fees and things like oil and other resource leases the government collects, we are getting ripped off.

Naomi Kleins book *The Shock Doctrine* covers some of the abuses throughout recent history. It is a very interesting recap and slant on the Main Stream Media's propaganda and on Mr. Friedman's ideals.

http://www.naomiklein.org/shock-doctrine


_
"There doubtless are many causes for the loss of freedom, but surely a major cause has been the growth of government and its increasing control of our lives. Today, government, directly or indirectly, controls the spending of as much as half our national income." - Milton Friedman, Nobel laureate in Economics - 1998 
_

----------


## mport1

Market for Liberty - Morris and Linda Tannehill

----------


## jerry

This book about psychology and politics looks promising (avail in Sep 08):
http://www.amazon.com/Awakening-our-...2113579&sr=8-1

----------


## Printo

Principles of Economics by Carl Menger

----------


## Conza88

His Excellency George Washington by Joseph J. Ellis

----------


## RCA

> His Excellency George Washington by Joseph J. Ellis


You've got to watch out for Ellis' books. I'm trying to get through American Sphinx right now but I'm having trouble due to Ellis' obvious bias (he's a liberal at heart) even despite his masterful use of language. Also, check into Ellis' bio, he has a strange history regarding his (deceitful) Vietnam experience.

I'm not saying to stop reading his books, but rather at least think twice before putting them on the "must read" list!

----------


## Conza88

> You've got to watch out for Ellis' books. I'm trying to get through American Sphinx right now but I'm having trouble due to Ellis' obvious bias (he's a liberal at heart) even despite his masterful use of language. Also, check into Ellis' bio, he has a strange history regarding his (deceitful) Vietnam experience.
> 
> I'm not saying to stop reading his books, but rather at least think twice before putting them on the "must read" list!


Thank you!  This is the kind of commentary that we need.
It was suggested, or was an article that was at lew rockwell.com.. so I thought it must be ace. Worth keeping in mind

----------


## RCA

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=140891

----------


## winston_blade

All Quiet on the Western Front.  That book was amazing and a does a great job of humanizing a supposed enemy.

----------


## RSLudlum

May I suggest "I, Pencil" by Leonard Read  

http://www.fee.org/pdf/books/i,%20pencil%202006.pdf

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> All Quiet on the Western Front.  That book was amazing and a does a great job of humanizing a supposed enemy.


Is that one of Hemmingways? I'm gunna put it on my to-read list then..

----------


## Conza88

> Is that one of Hemmingways? I'm gunna put it on my to-read list then..


What other stuff has he done that you recommend?

Heard his name alot..

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> What other stuff has he done that you recommend?
> 
> Heard his name alot..


I read _For Whom the Bell Tolls_ and really enjoyed it. Well, it was actually the pirated audio book.

Piracy is bad m'kay.

----------


## acptulsa

> Is that one of Hemmingways? I'm gunna put it on my to-read list then..


No, Remarque.  He seems to have been one of those talents who had one truly significant story to tell and told it well--and that was that.  Much like Harper Lee.  In the case of _All Quiet on the Western Front,_ the movie's actually also good.

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Aint-America-C.../dp/0805082441

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Kaizen-Key-Jap...3123676&sr=8-3

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Our-Wo...r_pr_mention_i

----------


## Conza88

> More to consider:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/956...pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Politics-Dover..._sim_b_title_5
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Liberty-John-S...pd_sim_b_img_6
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Treatis..._sim_b_title_3
> ...


Ok, GREAT additions there. Added most.

----------


## Conza88

*Updated.*

----------


## damania

John Perkins will be interviewed by Douglass Gaking on June 28, 2008 on RPIRadio.com. 

We're going to try to have call in's through skype. We'll post skype IDs shortly so stay tuned for more info at http://www.indytruth.org/radio.html.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> Newest orders:
> 
> Title: Imperial Hubris: Why the West is Losing the War on Terror
> Author: Michael Scheuer
> 
> Title: Doubt: A History: The Great Doubters and Their Legacy of Innovation from Socrates and Jesus to Thomas Jefferson and Emily Dic...
> Author: Jennifer Michael Hecht
> 
> Title: Brave New World (P.S.)
> ...


I did not see "Brave New World Revisited" on the list?  Huxley wrote this in the 60's almost 30 years after he wrote Brave New World.  It is a great book because he goes through in various essay's and shows how many of the things in Brave New World actually came to pass, I scored a first addition in Salt Lake City at some used book store a few years back along with a stack of Huxley first additions (mostly fiction) for like $100!  There is a first addition of his great poetry work "Leda" which is sublime.  Also his last novel "Island" should perhaps be on the list.  His "Devils of Loudon" is also a great historical work.

----------


## RCA

Conza,

(Taking a deep breath)

I've spent the last two days re-working the book list in the forum wiki. I've updated the framework, made some corrections and added some titles. However, I'm about 50% done with the rebuilding process. It's your decision if you want to officially retire this thread so we can all focus on perfecting the wiki.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...98#post1364298

----------


## damania

Wake up people! There's more oil in Alaska than Saudi Arabia and the elites won't let you have it. The name of the game is control. Saddam didn't play by the rules, hence we are there. It's got very little to do with oil or money. It's all about the control grid. 

He who controls oil, controls eveything.

Scroll down and read it: http://www.reformation.org/energy-non-crisis.html

----------


## Conza88

> Conza,
> 
> (Taking a deep breath)
> 
> I've spent the last two days re-working the book list in the forum wiki. I've updated the framework, made some corrections and added some titles. However, I'm about 50% done with the rebuilding process. It's your decision if you want to officially retire this thread so we can all focus on perfecting the wiki.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...98#post1364298


 Nah I'll keep this going, will add a link to the wiki on the origional post when it's done. May help if I have the time.. I think this is more likely to get viewed than a wiki though. If anything it can serve as a back up.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

Additions for consideration: (I have many others)

William Burroughs:

"Interzone" "Junkie" "The Western Lands"

"Robopaths" by Lewis Yablonsky

Hermann Hesse:

"Demian" "Steppenwolf"

"A Separate Reality: Further Conversations with Don Juan" by Carlos Castaneda

"Candide" by Voltaire

"Journey to the End of the Night" by Celine

William Blake:

"Songs of Innocence and of Experience"

"The Marriage of Heaven and Hell" 

"All religions Are One"

"The French Revolution"

"Gesar! The Epic Tale of Tibet's Great Warrior King"

"My Journey to Lhasa" by Alexandra David-Neal

"Raja Yoga" by Swami Vivekananda

"Entheogens and the Future of Religion"

"Spiritual Disciplines"  edited by Joseph Campbell 

"The Book of the Five Rings"  by Miyamoto Musashi

"Diary of a Drug Fiend" "Moonchild" by Aleister Crowley

"The Crystal Horizon"  by Reinhold Messner

----------


## The_Orlonater

Ok, what should I pick? Lol.

----------


## Conza88

> Ok, what should I pick? Lol.


Haha, depends on what you already know - and what you want to know.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> Haha, depends on what you already know - and what you want to know.


Yea pick what suits your fancy and read on, there is a good 5 years worth of reading on that list.  It is one of the best lists I have seen and I am addicted to reading: no TV here, just books and the occasional periodical.  I wanted to say thanks for composing it.  I have many of the books on it but will use it as a reference in new purchases when I get through my personal current list.  Great work on this one!

----------


## Conza88

> Yea pick what suits your fancy and read on, there is a good 5 years worth of reading on that list.  It is one of the best lists I have seen and I am addicted to reading: no TV here, just books and the occasional periodical.  I wanted to say thanks for composing it.  I have many of the books on it but will use it as a reference in new purchases when I get through my personal current list.  Great work on this one!


Yea, I really don't see anything else on the whole net like it. There are a few top 100 influential ones (on wiki - lol), but I think - much like all Ron Paul supporters do, they're the best at them. It's no surprise this movement is the most educated & intelligent. 

RCA's done a good job on the wiki, which is smart in case something happens to me.  I tried to find a quote, that's on my mind - but alas I can't... the gist of it went, and I think it was by Thoreau or someone similar.

_'There are only so many books you can read if a lifetime, make sure you read the right ones.' - ?_

I think we've got our list... 

I've ordered about 30 books over the last few months. I've read a few, and have yet to read the rest.  I came across this quote though.. and I couldn't help but remember the feeling.

_"Even when reading is impossible, the presence of books acquired produces such an ecstasy that the buying of more books than one can read is nothing less than the soul reaching towards infinity... we cherish books even if unread, their mere presence exudes comfort, their ready access, reassurance." - A.E. Newton_

----------


## The_Orlonater

> Haha, depends on what you already know - and what you want to know.


Economics, History, North American Union, Something Anti-Liberal and Anti-NeoConservative.

There's so much to chose from.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> Yea pick what suits your fancy and read on, there is a good 5 years worth of reading on that list. * It is one of the best lists I have seen and I am addicted to reading: no TV here, just books and the occasional periodical.  I wanted to say thanks for composing it.*  I have many of the books on it but will use it as a reference in new purchases when I get through my personal current list.  Great work on this one!


Amen man, this thread has been very very useful to me as well.

I'm primarily snabbing up audio books just for work, but I've found a good number on the list in audio format.

----------


## Conza88

> Economics, History, North American Union, Something Anti-Liberal and Anti-NeoConservative.
> 
> There's so much to chose from.


The best ones are the ones that have generally been mentioned first, so they are at the top of each category. But then theres Ron Paul's reading list... thats a great place to start.

----------


## RCA

Conza, I'm done with the wiki:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...98#post1364298

----------


## damania

Link to John Perkins interview from today: http://sabrael.net/users/doug/indytruth-200806282.mp3

More info at: http://www.indytruth.org/radio.html

----------


## Conza88

> Conza, I'm done with the wiki:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...98#post1364298


Looks awesome!

----------


## revolutionist

_The Ego and Its Own_  by Max Stirner

----------


## AZ Libertarian

I am NOT going through 249 pages of running conversation to see if my suggestion is listed anywhere.....

Discourses Concerning Government by Algernon Sydney.

http://www.constitution.org/as/dcg_000.htm

----------


## Conza88

> I am NOT going through 249 pages of running conversation to see if my suggestion is listed anywhere.....
> 
> Discourses Concerning Government by Algernon Sydney.
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/as/dcg_000.htm


Hahah! You just need to check the first page. 

And it's a first.

----------


## RCA

> _The Ego and Its Own_  by Max Stirner





> I am NOT going through 249 pages of running conversation to see if my suggestion is listed anywhere.....
> 
> Discourses Concerning Government by Algernon Sydney.
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/as/dcg_000.htm


I added both of these to the Books For Liberty wiki:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129762

----------


## forsmant

Online version of Brave New World.

http://www.greylodge.org/occultrevie..._New_World.pdf

----------


## Conza88

Vaclav Havel’s The Power of the Powerless, certainly one of the greatest political works of the 20th Century.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/snyder/snyder14.html

Havel’s extended essay provided both a theoretical understanding and practical recommendations for the non-violent resistance that helped end communist rule in Eastern Europe. * It contains invaluable insight and lessons for anyone confronting monolithic power.*

----------


## RCA

> Vaclav Havels The Power of the Powerless, certainly one of the greatest political works of the 20th Century.
> 
> http://www.lewrockwell.com/snyder/snyder14.html
> 
> Havels extended essay provided both a theoretical understanding and practical recommendations for the non-violent resistance that helped end communist rule in Eastern Europe. * It contains invaluable insight and lessons for anyone confronting monolithic power.*


I added it to the wiki along with Summer Mediations by Havel:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...98#post1364298

----------


## familydog

//

----------


## AutoDas

Was there a book recommended here that was citizens should not relinquish power to authority or something like that? I think it was written by 19th century French judge but I could be wrong.

----------


## AutoDas

I'll pay $5 (PayPal) to anyone that knows what I'm talking about.

----------


## Conza88

> I'll pay $5 (PayPal) to anyone that knows what I'm talking about.


I don't want your money... but maybe, every slim jim, pamphlet for Ron Paul you can find? 

I'll do my best. 

Anything else, you can say to help describe it? title? long, short? starts with?

----------


## AutoDas

I can't remember anything as important as that. I just remember the synopsis.

----------


## AutoDas

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_D...ience_(Thoreau)

Are there any similar books to this?

nevermind, here he is for those interested http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89t...La_Bo%C3%A9tie

----------


## Conza88

http://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/m/mill/john_stuart/m645o/

On Liberty .... short, and epic read apparently.

----------


## strapko

Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle.

Does this book really work wonders? I browsed around the net, but cannot trust the reviews. The site looks sketchy.  Can someone please give me a testimonial and the best and worst top ten foods in this ebook.  I am in great shape already, work out twice a day, run/push ups/ pullup/abs in the mourning then go to wrestling at night. 
I am basically interested in the "professional know."

----------


## RCA

I bought the ebook and it's excellent.

Foods that burn fat:

1) Oatmeal
2) Yams and sweet potatoes
3) Potatoes white or red
4) Brown rice
5) 100% whole wheat and whole grain products
6) Green fibrous vegatables (broccoli, green beans, asparagus, lettuce, etc.)
7) Fresh fruit
8) Skim milk and nonfat dairy products
9) Chicken breast and turkey breast
10) Eggwhites
11) Fish and shellfish
12) Lean red meat

Foods that turn to fat:

1) Ice cream
2) Fried foods
3) Donuts & pastries
4) White sugar, candy, chocolate & sweets
5) Soda
6) Fruit "drinks" and other sugar sweetened beverages
7) Bacon & sausage
8) White bread
9) Potato Chips, nachos, corn Chips
10) Hot dogs, fast food burgers
11) Cookies, cakes, pies
12) Sugary breakfast cereals

----------


## strapko

Thanks for reply

----------


## New York For Paul

The Cathedral & the Bazaar: Musings on Linux and Open Source by an Accidental Revolutionary

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0596001088?...eitcomusablein

Here is a review.

"Eric Raymond is the Margaret Mead of the Open Source movement. His analysis of the gift culture as a model for explaining why hackers write software without recieving direct financial compensation is original, and as far as I know, unique. 

The economic implications are vast: if programmers write programs as a hobby, and do not stand in need of income for doing so (assume that they have day jobs), with rewards being in the form of status and reputation, then why buy the equivalent of what they're giving away?

Linux is the focus of this branch of the hacker-programming movement, which can also be seen at work in Apache and Java. The nature of the movement - everyone agreeing to play by Open Source rules, a leader (Linus Torvalds) who sets goals but does not exert formal authority, and a market (the Bazaar) where knowledge is dispersed throughout, *reminds one of the Austrian Economists, who believed that a system operating as a spontaneous order would show greater productivity than a command economy, because of the exponentially greater amount of brain power in use.* Raymond makes much the same point, when he argues that, "With enough eyes, all bugs are shallow."

For Microsoft, this is a deadly threat. Proprietary software and operating systems are expensive, to develop and to buy. If Open Source products are seen as being of like kind and quality, them software becomes a commodity, and branded, proprietary products, and the businesses that sell them, are facing inevitible decline in their core market.

If Raymond's thesis is correct (I believe, as a layman, that it is), then by 2010, Windows may have gone the way of the British Empire - living in memore (digital or otherwise) only.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"We", Yevgeny Zamyatin (novel that addresses crimes against citizenry by the leviathan state)

"Envy," Yuri Olesha-a clever satirical comedy that pits the "worker" against the "communist boss".  Illustrative of the follies that tyrants engage in.

"Moscow To The End Of The Line"-written in Soviet Russia: a good illustration of life under tyranny.

----------


## RCA

> "We", Yevgeny Zamyatin (novel that addresses crimes against citizenry by the leviathan state)
> 
> "Envy," Yuri Olesha-a clever satirical comedy that pits the "worker" against the "communist boss".  Illustrative of the follies that tyrants engage in.
> 
> "Moscow To The End Of The Line"-written in Soviet Russia: a good illustration of life under tyranny.


I already had "We" in the Wiki and I added the other two as well:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...98#post1364298

----------


## familydog

The Arrogance of Power - J. William Fulbright

Foreign Affairs and the U.S. Constitution - Louis Henkin

The CIA and the Cult of Intelligence - Victor Marchetti and John D. Marks

The Language Police: How Pressure Groups Restrict What Students Learn - Diane Ravitch

How Progressives Rewrote the Constitution - Richard Epstein

Regulating the Poor: The Functions of Public Welfare - Frances Fox Priven and Richard Cloward

Risk - John Adams

From Mutual Aid to the Welfare State: Fraternal Societies and Social Services, 1890-1967 - David Beito

James Madison: Writings: Writings 1772-1836 - James Madison

Decision in Philadelphia: The Constitutional Convention of 1787 - Christopher Collier

American Scripture: Making the Declaration of Independence - Pauline Maier

Christmas Truce: The Western Front December 1914 - Malcolm Brown

Radio Free Dixie: Robert F. Williams and the Roots of Black Power - Timothy B. Tyson

Dark Paradise: A History of Opiate Addiction in America  - David Courtwright

Unruly Americans and the Origins of the Constitution - Woody Holton

----------


## RCA

> The Arrogance of Power - J. William Fulbright
> 
> Foreign Affairs and the U.S. Constitution - Louis Henkin
> 
> The CIA and the Cult of Intelligence - Victor Marchetti and John D. Marks
> 
> The Language Police: How Pressure Groups Restrict What Students Learn - Diane Ravitch
> 
> How Progressives Rewrote the Constitution - Richard Epstein
> ...


You can add these to the wiki yourself. Some of these are already on the list, just make sure that each entry goes into the most appropriate category:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129762

----------


## familydog

> You can add these to the wiki yourself. Some of these are already on the list, just make sure that each entry goes into the most appropriate category:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129762


Hey now. Only *one* of the books I listed was already on there. 

I figure not everybody knows about the wiki. So I post them here too.

----------


## acptulsa

If someone has posted _Deep Black_ I apologize.  It is one of the first civilian histories of the NSA.  It came out when the agency was still almost unheard of, and is out of date.  But it certainly shows its rise and capabilities.

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

I would add: Demian-Herman Hesse
Notes from Underground- Fyodor Dostoevsky

----------


## Michael Landon

I just finished reading the book:

The Secret Terrorists by Bill Hughes

It ties almost all of the loses of our civil liberties to the Jesuits and the Vatican.  It was an interesting read, but highly conspiracy driven.  The author did quote Ron Paul on page 105, in a chapter on the Waco fiasco.  That was a pleasant surprise.

- ML

----------


## AutoDas

Does anyone know of any books that try their best to critique libertarianism?

----------


## spacehabitats

Organize For Victory

I think this book deserves a place on the "must read" list.
I was so impressed by its clear, concise, and authoritative explanation of the history of The Conspiracy that I have placed a link to it in my signature.

I have decided that an understanding of the overarching grand Conspiracy is necessary to fight the destruction of our liberties and to defend the constitution.

This book is the perfect compliment to The Revolution: A Manifesto, in that it gives a cohesive framework to understand why the "conspiracy of ideas" has become such a pervasive and formidable force in American politics.

It is this understanding that is truly the equivalent of "taking the red pill".

Once someone understands the real explanation behind modern politics, there is truly no "going back".

Read this book at your peril.

----------


## Godfather89

Might I Suggest 3 additional books for Philosophy and Worldview:

1. *The Gnostic Gospels*
2. *The Inner West*
3. *The Inner Journey: Views from The Christian Tradition*
4. *The Philokalia*
5. *The Bible* - (IMHO, don't be a fundamentalist nor literalist)
6. *Nonviolence in Theory and Practice*

As for Political Books, I suggest 3 Books:

1. *The Shock Doctrine*
2. *The US Constitution and Fascinating Facts About It*
3. *The Essential Federalist and Anti-Federalist Papers*

As for like Greener Living, or Living in Self-Reliance, or Free Your Mind I have 3 Books as Well:

1. *The Freedom Manifesto* 
2. *When Technology Fails*
3. *Propaganda Techniques*

----------


## RCA

For those who don't know, here is the forum wiki that any member can edit:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129762

----------


## Conza88

> Might I Suggest 3 additional books for Philosophy and Worldview:
> 
> 1. *The Gnostic Gospels*
> 2. *The Inner West*
> 3. *The Inner Journey: Views from The Christian Tradition*
> 4. *The Philokalia*
> 5. *The Bible* - (IMHO, don't be a fundamentalist nor literalist)
> 6. *Nonviolence in Theory and Practice*
> 
> ...


 Thanks for those. Fed and anti fed papers should be on it..

As for Shock Doctrine; that won't be going on the list.

----------


## Godfather89

Why not "The Shock Doctrine?" :/

----------


## RCA

> Why not "The Shock Doctrine?" :/


Calm down, it's on the wiki:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129762

----------


## Conza88

> Why not "The Shock Doctrine?" :/


Why the Shock Doctrine? 

To answer your question... lies, half truth, blames the wrong ideology, falsehoods, bull$#@!, Noami Klien, socialism, ghey.

To summurise: 

Milton Friedman Debates Naomi Klein

Milton Friedman Debates Naomi Klein - Part 2

----------


## libertea

> Why the Shock Doctrine? 
> 
> To answer your question... lies, half truth, blames the wrong ideology, falsehoods, bull$#@!, Noami Klien, socialism, ghey.
> 
> To summurise: 
> 
> Milton Friedman Debates Naomi Klein
> 
> Milton Friedman Debates Naomi Klein - Part 2


"The softening of their heart extends to their head as well"

----------


## RCA

Let's say The Shock Doctrine = The Communist Manifesto.

Let's read both to know why they're wrong.

More knowledge (for or against) is more power.

Besides, I haven't read The Shock Doctrine yet, but I'm just going to take a stab and say there must be a few redeeming qualities about the book, even if most of it is drivel, no?

----------


## Conza88

> Let's say The Shock Doctrine = The Communist Manifesto.
> 
> Let's read both to know why they're wrong.
> 
> More knowledge (for or against) is more power.
> 
> Besides, I haven't read The Shock Doctrine yet, but I'm just going to take a stab and say there must be a few redeeming qualities about the book, even if most of it is drivel, no?


That comparison is giving it way too much credit 

I wouldn't spend a dime on it, in fear of the money going to Klein. Will check it out at the library I guess.




> *Synopsis*
> 
> The book has an introduction, a conclusion, and a main body divided into seven parts with a total of 21 chapters.
> 
> The introduction sketches the history of the last thirty years where economic shock doctrine has been applied throughout the world, from South America in the seventies to New Orleans after hurricane Katrina. Klein introduces two of her main themes. 1) that practitioners of the shock doctrine tend to seek a blank slate on which to create their ideal free market economies, which inevitably requires an usually violent destruction of existing economic order. 2) The similarities between economic shock doctrine and the original shock therapy – a now discredited psychiatric technique where electric shocks were applied to mentally ill patients.
> 
> *Part 1* begins with a chapter on psychiatric shock therapy: how it was partially successful in distorting and regressing patients original personality, but ineffectual in developing a better personality to replace it with. Parallels with economic shock therapy are made, and there’s a digression on how government agencies harnessed some of the lessons learned to create more effective torture techniques. Torture ,according to Klein, is often an essential tool for authorities who have implemented aggressive free market reforms – this assertion is stressed throughout the book. The second chapter introduces Milton Friedman and his Chicago School of Economics, who Klein describes as leading a movement committed to free markets even less regulated than before the great depression.
> 
> *Part 2* discussed the use of shock doctrine to transform South American economies in the seventies, focusing on coup in Chile led by General Pinochet . The apparent necessity for the unpopular policies associated with shock therapy to be supported by torture is explored.
> ...


As far as whats wrong with it... she blames what we have now; as Capitalism's fault. Nay imperialism, moves towards socialism.... and the premise of her bull$#@! is retardedly misguided; she doesn't even know what capitalism is.

After Iraq 2003; _"which Klein describes as the most comprehensive and full scale implementation of the shock doctrine ever attempted."_ TELL me Naomi, what the fk is so capitalistic about installing a CENTRAL BANK after occupying another country?  The creation of fractional reserve banking and fiat hardly fits the bill lady.

These clowns also love to call stuff "State Capitalism" instead of Fascism... anyway to stain the name of capitalism is endorsed.

----------


## Godfather89

> Why the Shock Doctrine? 
> 
> To answer your question... lies, half truth, blames the wrong ideology, falsehoods, bull$#@!, Noami Klien, socialism, ghey.
> 
> To summarize: 
> 
> Milton Friedman Debates Naomi Klein
> 
> Milton Friedman Debates Naomi Klein - Part 2


Okay, I understand your point however, Naomi Wolf has mentioned Interrogation and Shock and Awe type treatment in her book *The End of America* as well. I certainly would find it sickening if capitalism was taken to the extreme for purposes of Capitalizing on War and Disaster. Which we are seeing in this "_War on Terror_." Okay so I am not a big fan of socialism at least from a government standpoint and somethings I am sure she probably did warp. However, we need to address the issues.

----------


## Conza88

> Okay, I understand your point however, Naomi Wolf has mentioned Interrogation and Shock and Awe type treatment in her book *The End of America* as well. I certainly would find it sickening if capitalism was taken to the extreme for purposes of Capitalizing on War and Disaster. Which we are seeing in this "_War on Terror_."


Government intervention. The state's fault. Funded via the federal reserve system. Central bank, fiat currency, communist in nature. The FREE market obviously wouldn't have gone to war; if there was true capitalism - based on savings, i.e capital etc.. to fund the war; you'd need Liberty Bonds etc... good luck funding that $#@! now; 70% wants out. 




> Okay so I am not a big fan of socialism at least from a government standpoint and somethings I am sure she probably did warp. However, we need to address the issues.


Addressing them, and altering them are two different things. 

Having said that; I ordered the End of America before I knew Wolf went on to vote for Obama_ (wrote an article saying she would)_  *Obviously; she is unenlightened... and considers ONLY the BUSH administration is at fault... she's blind like Noami. Sad, sad, stuff.

Ehh, on my shelf. I'll read it after everything else

----------


## Godfather89

> Government intervention. The state's fault. Funded via the federal reserve system. Central bank, fiat currency, communist in nature. The FREE market obviously wouldn't have gone to war; if there was true capitalism - based on savings, i.e capital etc.. to fund the war; you'd need Liberty Bonds etc... good luck funding that $#@! now; 70% wants out. 
> 
> 
> 
> Addressing them, and altering them are two different things. 
> 
> Having said that; I ordered the End of America before I knew Wolf went on to vote for Obama_ (wrote an article saying she would)_  *Obviously; she is unenlightened... and considers ONLY the BUSH administration is at fault... she's blind like Noami. Sad, sad, stuff.
> 
> Ehh, on my shelf. I'll read it after everything else




1. I see your point, but nonetheless Milton Friedman than (she addresses him a lot in the book) is he a true capitalist or a "fake" capitalist? Now based on what you have stated it looks like - by association - that Milton Friedman would be a fake capitalist.

2. Based on  what you have told me I cant really argue any point since all my premises to my defense in this argument are based on her book. 

3. Now wait Wolf voted for Obama? Why though? I mean she helped in the Ron Paul Revolution in D.C. during the 4th. You would think all this talk of NWO stuff would help show her that these candidates are two sides of the same coin. That the only Revolution is one that would need to get rid of these two headed figures. Than again, a lot of RP Supporters are going off to Obama, thinking that Obama really has a "_Change To Believe In._"

----------


## Conza88

> 1. I see your point, but nonetheless Milton Friedman than (she addresses him a lot in the book) is he a true capitalist or a "fake" capitalist? Now based on what you have stated it looks like - by association - that Milton Friedman would be a fake capitalist.
> 
> 2. Based on  what you have told me I cant really argue any point since all my premises to my defense in this argument are based on her book. 
> 
> 3. Now wait Wolf voted for Obama? Why though? I mean she helped in the Ron Paul Revolution in D.C. during the 4th. You would think all this talk of NWO stuff would help show her that these candidates are two sides of the same coin. That the only Revolution is one that would need to get rid of these two headed figures. Than again, a lot of RP Supporters are going off to Obama, thinking that Obama really has a "_Change To Believe In._"


1. Milton is up there, but he falls WAY short, failing on alot of things. He is Chicago school, not Austrian. He's also known as a monetarist. Advocated stable inflation at about 3-5%. Hated the gold standard incessantly... all good to go on the fiat currency. Among other things.

2. 

3.*Why Barack Obama Got My Vote by Noami Wolf*

How can you propose a proper solution, when you don't even understand the problem?

+ I just went and got the book of the shelf. It was sitting right next to Common Sense, Revolution: A Manifesto, Federalist + Anti-Federalist papers, Road to Serfdom... I'll have to change that, because it belongs closer to the trash or below eye level, near the dirt where it belongs.

Honestly; the _fail_ begins at the Contents page... 

*1. The Founding Fathers and the fragility of Democracy - p 19*

_*sigh*_

----------


## Godfather89

> 1. Milton is up there, but he falls WAY short, failing on alot of things. He is Chicago school, not Austrian. He's also known as a monetarist. Advocated stable inflation at about 3-5%. Hated the gold standard incessantly... all good to go on the fiat currency. Among other things.
> 
> 2. 
> 
> 3.*Why Barack Obama Got My Vote by Noami Wolf*
> 
> How can you propose a proper solution, when you don't even understand the problem?
> 
> + I just went and got the book of the shelf. It was sitting right next to Common Sense, Revolution: A Manifesto, Federalist + Anti-Federalist papers, Road to Serfdom... I'll have to change that, because it belongs closer to the trash or below eye level, near the dirt where it belongs.
> ...



1. Yikes, so than if this is the case he really failed at Capitalism, despite all his awards. From people who essentially run the world. Which is more so an oligarchy ruled with communist / socialist ideals than competitive ideologies.

2. 

3. This is true... I guess I am going to have to put this book off to the side with other books that no longer hold my interests. Road to Serfdom is better I guess than, should of gotten that one.

----------


## Conza88

> 1. Yikes, so than if this is the case he really failed at Capitalism, despite all his awards. From people who essentially run the world. Which is more so an oligarchy ruled with communist / socialist ideals than competitive ideologies.
> 
> 2. 
> 
> 3. This is true... I guess I am going to have to put this book off to the side with other books that no longer hold my interests. Road to Serfdom is better I guess than, should of gotten that one.


- There is a reason Ludwig Von Mises and Murry Rothbard for ALL their immense contributions etc, have never received a Nobel Laurette or whatever the hell they give out. They are by far, so much more deserving.. and FAR more critical of the state.. Rothbard especially.

- Hahah 

- Well I wouldn't want you to stop reading it, especially because of me.  I'm sure it has some value - i.e the overt problems, (Bush Administration) there could be some good examples in there. Just realise you won't be getting the whole picture, or there is going to be a slight left lean on the text.. It will be at the bottom of my pile for sure; but I'll get round to it eventually

----------


## Agora

The Nazis Go Underground
by Curt Riess
1944

http://www.spitfirelist.com/Books/undergrnd.pdf

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Did anyone mention "The Shell Game" by Steve Alten?

That book is amazing! I'm not a big reader, and I ran home from school to read this thing.
Excellant- Gripping, informative, and interesting.

And the Steven Colbert book "I am America and so can you" is halirious, but didnt finish it.

Last, did anybody hear about that guy Ron Paul and that book "A Foreign Policy of Freedom"? It's not that bad.

----------


## TastyWheat

I made a Wikipedia page to [hopefully] facilitate better organization.  It's barely been started so feel free to edit it yourself, you shouldn't even have to login.  The sorting columns help me immensely when looking through a row of books (they're usually organized by author, not title).  If you have suggestions use the discussion page.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Ta...ks_for_Liberty

----------


## JohnMeridith

I would add JV's latest book, it will give people some people the ability to see his POV.

----------


## Conza88

> I made a Wikipedia page to [hopefully] facilitate better organization.  It's barely been started so feel free to edit it yourself, you shouldn't even have to login.  The sorting columns help me immensely when looking through a row of books (they're usually organized by author, not title).  If you have suggestions use the discussion page.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Ta...ks_for_Liberty


Hmm that'd be cool / worthy.

How does wiki work though; can I just paste this whole thing?

----------


## TastyWheat

> Hmm that'd be cool / worthy.
> 
> How does wiki work though; can I just paste this whole thing?


I don't expect one person to do all of the work.  It will take some time to format the books correctly (to go into the tables).  So if everybody who reads this added 5 books to the list it would get done in no time.

If you edit the page (link at the top) and take a look at how the books are entered you'll get the idea.  It's not as simple as copy and paste though.

----------


## Conza88

> I don't expect one person to do all of the work.  It will take some time to format the books correctly (to go into the tables).  So if everybody who reads this added 5 books to the list it would get done in no time.
> 
> If you edit the page (link at the top) and take a look at how the books are entered you'll get the idea.  It's not as simple as copy and paste though.


Is there like a wiki formatter out there? LOL...

----------


## RCA

> Did anyone mention "The Shell Game" by Steve Alten?
> 
> That book is amazing! I'm not a big reader, and I ran home from school to read this thing.
> Excellant- Gripping, informative, and interesting.
> 
> And the Steven Colbert book "I am America and so can you" is halirious, but didnt finish it.
> 
> Last, did anybody hear about that guy Ron Paul and that book "A Foreign Policy of Freedom"? It's not that bad.


The Shell Game is on the forum wiki page:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129762

----------


## EPIC1934

For a book that I have just finished and I now consider the best I have ever read in my life I recommend this book with a long title that still fails to capture just how WIDE THE IMPLICATIONS OF THE BOOK REALLY ARE. It is about Nelson Rockefeller, the CIA, the Kennedy assassinations, NAFTA, US post wwII history with Latin America, Rockefeller funded Evangelical group called Wycliffe Bible Translators, and almost everything in between.  

This book is a neglected masterpiece, and it wont be long before you realize why the MSM has burried it!

Thy Will Be Done: Nelson Rockefeller, Evangelism and the Conquest of the Amazon in the Age of Oil by Gerard Colby and Charlotte Dennett

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"On Liberty", "Representative Government", and "Utilitarianism", all by John Stewart Mill.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

Recommended Libertarian Related Books 

The Law

by Frederic Bastiat

http://www.amazon.com/Law-Frederic-B.../dp/1572460733 

Send In The Waco Killers: Essays on the Freedom Movement, 1993-1998

by Vin Suprynowicz

http://www.amazon.com/Send-Waco-Kill.../dp/0967025907 

Ain't Nobody's Business If You Do: The Absurdity of Consensual Crimes in Our Free Country

by Peter McWilliams

http://www.amazon.com/Aint-Nobodys-B.../dp/0931580587 

Healing Our World in an Age of Aggression

by Dr. Mary Ruwart

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Our-Wo.../dp/0963233661 

The Revolution: A Manifesto

by Ron Paul

http://www.amazon.com/Revolution-Man.../dp/0446537519 

Libertarianism in One Lesson

by David Bergland

http://www.amazon.com/Libertarianism.../dp/0940643006 

Why Government Doesn't Work

by Harry Browne

http://www.amazon.com/Government-Doe.../dp/0965603601 

Others: Third-Party Politics From the Nation's Founding to the Rise and Fall of the Greenback-Labor Party

by Darcy G. Richardson

http://www.amazon.com/Others-Third-P.../dp/0595663974 

Constitutional Chaos: What Happens When the Government Breaks Its Own Laws

by Andrew P. Napolitano

http://www.amazon.com/Constitutional.../dp/0785260838 

Why Our Drug Laws Have Failed: A Judicial Indictment Of War On Drugs

by Judge James Gray

http://www.amazon.com/Why-Drug-Laws-.../dp/1566398606 

Restoring the Lost Constitution: The Presumption of Liberty

by Randy E. Barnett

http://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Lost.../dp/0691123764 

The Titanic Story: Hard Choices, Dangerous Decisions

by Stephen D. Cox

http://www.amazon.com/Titanic-Story-.../dp/0812693965 

Good To Be King: The Foundation of Our Constitutional Freedom

by Michael Badnarik

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Be-King-F.../dp/1594110964 

The Road to Serfdom Fiftieth Anniversary Edition

by F. A. Hayek

http://www.amazon.com/Road-Serfdom-F.../dp/0226320618 

The Rise and Fall of the Great Powers

by Paul Kennedy

http://www.amazon.com/Rise-Fall-Grea.../dp/0679720197 

Atlas Shrugged

by Ayn Rand

http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Shrugged.../dp/0525934189 

The Collapse of Complex Societies

by Joseph Tainter

http://www.amazon.com/Collapse-Compl.../dp/052138673X 

Galileo: His Science and His Significance for the Future of Man (Hardcover)

by Albert Di Canzio

http://www.amazon.com/Galileo-His-Sc.../dp/0964129566 

James Madison and the Struggle for the Bill of Rights

by Richard Labunski

http://www.amazon.com/Madison-Strugg.../dp/0195181050 

Our Nation Betrayed: From Impeachment to Infinite War

by Garland Favorito

http://www.amazon.com/Our-Nation-Bet.../dp/1582751005 

In Defense Of The Constitution

by George W Carey

http://www.amazon.com/DEFENSE-CONSTI.../dp/0865971382 

Citizens: A Chronicle of the French Revolution

by Simon Schama

http://www.amazon.com/Citizens-Chron.../dp/0679726101 

Human History: Viewed As Sovereign Individuals Versus Manipulated Masses

by the Valorian Society

http://www.amazon.com/Human-History-.../dp/0914752235 

Charles Renouvier, Philosopher of Liberty

by William Logue

http://www.amazon.ca/Charles-Renouvi.../dp/0807117889 

Gangs and Governments: The Human Predicament

by Valorian Society

http://www.amazon.com/Gangs-Governme.../dp/0914752316 

Pacificus Helvidius Debates of 1793-1794

by Alexander Hamilton and James Madison

http://www.amazon.com/PACIFICUS-HELV.../dp/0865976880 

Makers and Takers: How Wealth and Progress Are Made and How They Are Taken Away or Prevented

by Edmund Contoski

http://www.amazon.com/Makers-Takers-.../dp/0965500748 

The Triumph of Liberty: A 2,000 Year History Told Through the Lives of Freedom's Greatest Champions

by James Powell

http://www.amazon.com/Triumph-Libert.../dp/068485967X 

Discovery of Freedom: Man's Struggle Against Authority

by Rose Wilder Lane

http://www.amazon.com/Discovery-Free.../dp/0930073002 

The Mainspring of Human Progress

by Henry Grady Weaver

http://www.amazon.com/Mainspring-Hum.../dp/1572460644 

The Spirit of the Laws

by Charles de Montesquieu

http://www.amazon.com/Montesquieu-Ca.../dp/0521369746 

Common Sense

by Thomas Paine

http://www.amazon.com/Common-Sense-D.../dp/0486296024 

The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire: Volumes 1-3

by Edward Gibbon

http://www.amazon.com/Decline-Fall-R.../dp/0679423087 

Democracy in America

by Alexis de Tocqueville

http://www.amazon.com/Democracy-Amer.../dp/0451528123 

Notes of Debates in the Federal Convention of 1787

by James Madison

Click Here

George Mason, Forgotten Founder

by Jeff Broadwater

Click Here

The Bill of Rights: Creation and Reconstruction

by Akhil Reed Amar

http://www.amazon.com/Bill-Rights-Cr..._sim_b_title_1 

Adam, Eve, and the Serpent: Sex and Politics in Early Christianity

by Elaine Pagels

http://www.amazon.com/Adam-Eve-Serpe.../dp/0679722327 

America's Constitution: A Biography

by Akhil Reed Amar

http://www.amazon.com/Americas-Const.../dp/1400062624 

Discoveries and Opinions of Galileo

by Galileo Galilei and Stillman Drake

http://www.amazon.com/Discoveries-Op...0438417&sr=1-2 

The Myth of the State

by Ernst Cassirer

http://www.amazon.com/Myth-State-Ern.../dp/0300000367 

Marbury v. Madison : The Origins and Legacy of Judicial Review

by William Edward Nelson

http://www.amazon.com/Marbury-v-Madi...0609348&sr=1-3 

Science and the Founding Fathers: Science in the Political Thought of Jefferson, Franklin, Adams, and Madison

by I. Bernard Cohen

http://www.amazon.com/Science-Foundi.../dp/039331510X 

So Help Me God: The Founding Fathers and the First Great Battle Over Church and State

by Forrest Church

http://www.amazon.com/So-Help-Me-God.../dp/0151011850 

The Political Writings of Rufus Choate

by Thomas E. Woods Jr.

http://www.amazon.com/Political-Writ.../dp/0895261545 

Human Accomplishment: The Pursuit of Excellence in the Arts and Sciences, 800 B.C. to 1950

by Charles Murray

http://www.amazon.com/Human-Accompli.../dp/006019247X 

We

by Eugene Zamiatin

http://www.amazon.com/We-Eugene-Zamiatin/dp/B000KS9OMW 

Brave New World

by Aldous Huxley

http://www.amazon.com/Brave-New-Worl.../dp/0060929871 

1984

by George Orwell

http://www.amazon.com/1984-George-Orwell/dp/0452262933 

Animal Farm

by George Orwell

http://www.amazon.com/Animal-Signet-.../dp/0451526341 

Actual Innocence

by Barry Scheck

http://www.amazon.com/Actual-Innocen.../dp/0451203658 

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas: A Savage Journey to the Heart of the American Dream

by Hunter S. Thompson

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Loathing-.../dp/0679785892 

Libertarianism: a political philosophy for tomorrow

by John Hospers

http://www.amazon.com/Libertarianism.../dp/0840211635 

Angels & Demons

by Dan Brown

http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Demons-.../dp/0743486226 

In Pursuit of Reason: The Life of Thomas Jefferson

by Noble E. Jr Cunningham

http://www.amazon.com/Pursuit-Reason.../dp/0345353803 

The Presidency of James Madison

by Robert Allen Rutland

http://www.amazon.com/Presidency-Jam.../dp/0700604650 

The Person of the Millennium: The Unique Impact of Galileo on World History

by Manfred Weidhorn

http://www.amazon.com/Person-Millenn.../dp/0595368778 

The Bad Popes

by E. R. Chamberlin

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Popes-E-R-.../dp/0880291168 

A Philosophical Commentary (Natural Law and Enlightenment Classics)

by Pierre Bayle

Click Here

Reassessing the Presidency : The Rise of the Executive State and the Decline of Freedom

by John V. Denson

http://www.amazon.com/Reassessing-Pr.../dp/0945466293 

John Adams

by David McCullough

http://www.amazon.com/John-Adams-Dav.../dp/0684813637 

Webster-Hayne Debate On The Nature of the Union

by Herman Belz

http://www.amazon.com/WEBSTER-HAYNE-.../dp/0865972729 

Principles Natural/Politic Law (Natural Law and Enlightenment Classics)

by Jean-Jacques Burlamaqui

http://www.amazon.com/PRINCIPLES-NAT.../dp/0865974977 

Liberty And Order: First American Party Struggle

by Lance Banning

http://www.amazon.com/LIBERTY-ORDER-.../dp/0865974187 

Cocaine Politics: Drugs, Armies, and the CIA in Central America

by Peter Dale Scott

http://www.amazon.com/Cocaine-Politi.../dp/0520214498 

The Politics of Heroin: CIA Complicity in the Global Drug Trade

by Alfred W. McCoy

http://www.amazon.com/Politics-Heroi.../dp/1556524838 

The Republic of Letters: The Correspondence Between Thomas Jefferson and James Madison 1776-1826

by James Morton Smith

http://www.amazon.com/Republic-Lette.../dp/039303691X 

Plagues and Peoples

by William H. McNeill

http://www.amazon.com/Plagues-People...ion/0385121229 

Defeat of the Spanish Armada

by Garrett Mattingly

http://www.amazon.com/Defeat-Spanish.../dp/0140077642 

The Trial of Socrates

by I.F. Stone

http://www.amazon.com/Trial-Socrates.../dp/0385260326 

Galileo's Daughter: A Historical Memoir of Science, Faith, and Love

by Dava Sobel

http://www.amazon.com/Galileos-Daugh.../dp/0140280553 

The Supreme Court Under Marshall And Taney

by R. Kent Newmyer

http://www.amazon.com/Supreme-Court-.../dp/0882952412 

The Prince and The Discourses on Livy

by Niccolo Machiavelli

http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Discour.../dp/0075535777 

Master of the World

by Jules Verne

http://www.amazon.com/Master-World-J.../dp/0816704597 

The Mysterious Island

by Jules Verne

http://www.amazon.com/Mysterious-Isl.../dp/0812972120 

Plato Unmasked: The Dialogues Made New

by Keith Quincy

http://www.amazon.com/Plato-Unmasked.../dp/0910055904 

Gideon's Trumpet

by Anthony Lewis

http://www.amazon.com/Gideons-Trumpe.../dp/0679723129 

Things Fall Apart

by Chinua Achebe

http://www.amazon.com/Things-Fall-Ap.../dp/0385474547 

A Defense of Galileo the Mathematician from Florence

by Thomas Campanella

http://www.amazon.com/Defense-Galile.../dp/0268008698 

James Madison: A Biography

by Ralph Ketcham

http://www.amazon.com/James-Madison-.../dp/0813912652 

James Monroe: The Quest for National Identity

by Harry Ammon

http://www.amazon.com/James-Monroe-Q.../dp/0813912660 

The Last of the Fathers: James Madison & The Republican Legacy

by Drew R. McCoy

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Fathers-M.../dp/0521407729 

Mr. Adams's Last Crusade: John Quincy Adams's Extraordinary Post-Presidential Life in Congress

by Joseph Wheelan

http://www.amazon.com/Adamss-Last-Cr.../dp/0786720123 

Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies

by Jared M. Diamond

http://www.amazon.com/Guns-Germs-Ste.../dp/0393317552 

Intellectuals

by Paul M. Johnson

http://www.amazon.com/Intellectuals-.../dp/0060916575 

The Cambridge Companion to Hobbes's Leviathan

by Patricia Springborg

http://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Comp.../dp/0521545218 

The Cambridge Companion to Kant

by Paul Guyer

http://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Comp.../dp/0521367689 

John Brown

by W.E.B. Du Bois

http://www.amazon.com/John-Brown-Mod.../dp/0679783539 

Geronimo: His Own Story: The Autobiography of a Great Patriot Warrior

by Geronimo

http://www.amazon.com/Geronimo-Story.../dp/0452011558 

Silent Coup: The Removal of a President

by Len Colodny and Robert Gettlin

http://www.amazon.com/Silent-Coup-Pr.../dp/0312051565 

Origen Against Plato Ashgate Studies in Philosophy & Theology in Late Antiquity)

by Mark J. Edwards

http://www.amazon.com/Against-Ashgat.../dp/075460828X 

Joan of Arc: Her Story

by Régine Pernoud

http://www.amazon.com/Joan-Arc-Story.../dp/0312227302 

The Genius of George Washington

by Edmund Morgan

http://www.amazon.com/Genius-George-.../dp/0393000605 

The Enlightenment: The Science of Freedom

by Peter Gay

http://www.amazon.com/Enlightenment-.../dp/0393313662 

Athenian Democracy

by P. J. Rhodes

http://www.amazon.com/Athenian-Democ.../dp/0195221400 

America's Prisoner:: The Memoirs of Manuel Noriega

by Peter Eisner

http://www.amazon.com/Americas-Priso.../dp/0679432272 

A History of Western Philosophy

by Bertrand Russell

http://www.amazon.com/History-Wester.../dp/0671201581 

Western Intellectual Tradition: From Leonardo to Hegel

by Jacob Bronowski

http://www.amazon.com/Western-Intell.../dp/0061330019 

Oscar Wilde: A biography

by H. Montgomery Hyde

http://www.amazon.com/Oscar-Wilde-bi.../dp/0374227470 

Encyclopedia of Philosophy 5v Set

by Macmillan Publishing

http://www.amazon.ca/Encyclopedia-Ph.../dp/0028646517 


The New Science of Giambattista Vico

http://www.amazon.com/Science-Giamba.../dp/0801492653


John Jay: Founding Father
by Walter Stahr 

http://www.amazon.com/John-Jay-Found.../dp/1852854448

http://www.barrettforcongress.us/lib...tm#Libertarian

----------


## Conza88

Bump for Sally08.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Anybody got some links for some really good Drug-War books?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Bump.

I'm looking for a good book on the Drug War.

----------


## Conza88

Hmmm.. it's a dismal failure.  Not much to write about 

Sorry dunno about one.

----------


## RCA

> Anybody got some links for some really good Drug-War books?


Knock yourself out:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...ug+war&x=0&y=0

----------


## Conza88

> Recommended Libertarian Related Books


Will check those out

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> Anybody got some links for some really good Drug-War books?


my list above has several excellent drug war books, the best ones in the business.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> Will check those out


I've read them all.  Let me know if you pick one up.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

GREAT DRUG WAR BOOKS:

Ain't Nobody's Business If You Do: The Absurdity of Consensual Crimes in Our Free Country

by Peter McWilliams

http://www.amazon.com/Aint-Nobodys-B.../dp/0931580587 

Why Our Drug Laws Have Failed: A Judicial Indictment Of War On Drugs

by Judge James Gray

http://www.amazon.com/Why-Drug-Laws-.../dp/1566398606 

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas: A Savage Journey to the Heart of the American Dream

by Hunter S. Thompson

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Loathing-.../dp/0679785892 

Cocaine Politics: Drugs, Armies, and the CIA in Central America

by Peter Dale Scott

http://www.amazon.com/Cocaine-Politi.../dp/0520214498 

The Politics of Heroin: CIA Complicity in the Global Drug Trade

by Alfred W. McCoy

http://www.amazon.com/Politics-Heroi.../dp/1556524838 

America's Prisoner:: The Memoirs of Manuel Noriega

by Peter Eisner

http://www.amazon.com/Americas-Priso.../dp/0679432272

----------


## Conza88

http://manybooks.net/

----------


## Andrew-Austin

http://www.amazon.com/Social-Problem...2393665&sr=8-1

Well after my second day of sociology class listening to nonsense from my Marxist professor, I'm tempted to buy this expensive book. Its supposed to be a libertarian approach to sociology, that walks all over the field. 

Anyone have any books on sociology worth reading?

----------


## Conservationist

_The Blank Slate_, by Stephen Pinker
_The Global Bell Curve_, by Richard Lynn

----------


## Maverick

I just picked up a book entitled _Overthrow: America's Century of Regime Change from Hawaii to Iraq._ There's a blurb on the back cover from Chalmers Johnson, the author of _Blowback: The Costs and Consequences of American Empire_, praising the book.

I've only just begun reading it, but I've got a good feeling about it so far.

----------


## Conza88

> http://www.amazon.com/Social-Problem...2393665&sr=8-1
> 
> Well after my second day of sociology class listening to nonsense from my Marxist professor, I'm tempted to buy this expensive book. Its supposed to be a libertarian approach to sociology, that walks all over the field. 
> 
> Anyone have any books on sociology worth reading?


Mises - Socialism?

Best criiquite of socialism, ever written apparently..

But then, that probably doesn't address what you want? 

Check out the contents.

----------


## Conservationist

> Best criiquite of socialism, ever written apparently..


I would hand that honor to Herr Nietzsche.

I'd add this book:

Civil War 2: The Coming Breakup of America, by Thomas Chittum

----------


## Conza88

> I would hand that honor to Herr Nietzsche.
> 
> I'd add this book:
> 
> Civil War 2: The Coming Breakup of America, by Thomas Chittum


Why of his books?

Btw... HOW THE ---- is Man, Economy & State... & Human Action not there on the list.. 

Who let me get away with such an error? 

edit: ^^ ok, they are just in the freedom & liberty section. Will move them to austrian economics bit.

----------


## Theocrat

The name of the book is _Forgotten Features of the Founding: The Recovery of Religious Themes in the Early American Republic_, and it was written by James Hutson, who has been Chief of the Library of Congress Manuscript Division since 1982. A brief biography of his credentials can be found here. The following is a summary of the book from the Google.com website:




> *Forgotten Features of the Founding: The Recovery of Religious Themes in the Early American Republic is a book of six original essays that explore the deep significance of previously neglected religious themes in the Founding Era. Author James Hutson argues convincingly that without understanding these themes, it is impossible to comprehend the religious mentality of the Founding Era.*


In the past, there have been a great many discussions and debates on these forums over the topic of whether America was influenced and built upon the Christian religion. I think this book gives some compelling evidences as well as some convincing arguments to prove that this was truly the case of America's founding and original intent. It is my hope that this book will shed some light on this important yet controversial subject, and more importantly, that it may bring others into a deeper understanding of what the purpose of our country was all about from its original inception. If there is anyone who would understand this subject more than most in our time, I think it would be Dr. James Hutson himself, due to his tenure and experience in the Library of Congress's Manuscript Division as well as his expertise and access to the manuscript evidence itself.

You can preview the book at the Google Books site here.

----------


## RSLudlum

need to add:

Economics list:  "How Capitalism Saved America" by Thomas Dilorenzo

Foreign Policy (or General Politics):  "The Limits of Power" by Andrew Bacevich (guess what?  He's a CFR member that even denegrates members/policies of the CFR and other think tanks within the book.)

----------


## Conza88

http://www.campaignforliberty.com/education.php

----------


## Andrew-Austin

I have not read all of it yet, but - - -




> The True Believer: Thoughts on the Nature of Mass Movements by Eric Hoffer


is a really insightful book I'd recommend to you Joes.

----------


## dr. hfn

i promise to read everyone and make my Students for Liberty members read everyone too!!!

----------


## Conza88

> I have not read all of it yet, but - - -
> 
> 
> 
> is a really insightful book I'd recommend to you Joes.


 yep, rp suggested it right?

I need to broaden my reading, atm I am getting stuck into Austrian Economics hardcore

----------


## mediahasyou

Rip Van Winkle:  http://www.classicallibrary.org/irving/rip/index.htm

 Don't sleep through the revolution.  Wake up people.

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

because of some recent comments posted on RPFs

"The Autobiography of Martin Luther King, Jr."
edited by Clayborne Carson

----------


## PatriotOne

*Report from Iron Mountain* (originally printed in the 60's and recently reprinted 7/08)

http://www.amazon.com/Report-Iron-Mo...5645493&sr=1-1

The book itself was not a hoax.  This was a real think tank report that shocked the people of the U.S. when Dial Press first published it.  The Government denied it was real but then nobody would expect anything less of them.  You will be amazed at the accuracy of this prophetic think tank report from the 60's on how to move from a world supported by wars to a world at peace.  We are in the transition period where both are happening at the same time.  Is Peace on Earth a pretty picture?  Not when you read how these people plan on maintaining control without war.

A person can read the full text of the book for free here also:

http://www.nationoftexas.com/docs/iron.txt

----------


## RPIdeaMan08

atlas shrugged

----------


## slacker921

maybe not "must read"..   but interesting:   
Reinventing Collapse  by Dmitry Orlov  
ISBN 978-0865716063

----------


## RCA

I've added a "Prohibition" category to the wiki:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...98#post1364298

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Just stumbled upon this-

"Citizens Rulebook"
http://www.patriotnetwork.info/Citizens_rule_book.htm

----------


## RCA

> Just stumbled upon this-
> 
> "Citizens Rulebook"
> http://www.patriotnetwork.info/Citizens_rule_book.htm


It's already on the forum wiki page under Law and Constitution.

----------


## Conza88

Question; would it be best.. 

In reading the Anti-Fed and Federalist papers... to go from one book to the other.. in the proper timeline... like, in the order of dates... so you get the feel of the time? The back and forth aspects ?

----------


## Grievance

> Question; would it be best.. 
> 
> In reading the Anti-Fed and Federalist papers... to go from one book to the other.. in the proper timeline... like, in the order of dates... so you get the feel of the time? The back and forth aspects ?


I just picked up both the Anti-Fed and Federalist Papers, so I'd also be interested in finding out if it is better to read one all the way through and then read the other one or go back and forth.

Also, I thought I'd mention two other books that were recently released:

Hamilton's Curse by Thomas DiLorenzo

American Lion: Andrew Jackson in the White House by Jon Meachem

I haven't read either yet, but both sound interesting.

----------


## Conza88

> I just picked up both the Anti-Fed and Federalist Papers, so I'd also be interested in finding out if it is better to read one all the way through and then read the other one or go back and forth.
> 
> Also, I thought I'd mention two other books that were recently released:
> 
> Hamilton's Curse by Thomas DiLorenzo
> 
> American Lion: Andrew Jackson in the White House by Jon Meachem
> 
> I haven't read either yet, but both sound interesting.


Ah coool  Welcome to the forums.

Yeah, someone let us know whats the best way to read them

----------


## RSLudlum

> American Lion: Andrew Jackson in the White House by Jon Meachem


I saw the author Jon Meachom on CSPAN earliear this month, here's the online video:

http://www.c-spanarchives.org/librar...ts_id=282625-2

----------


## Grievance

[QUOTE=Conza88;1871274]Ah coool  Welcome to the forums.

Thanks...I've been lurking around here for a long time.  I came across your lists of books/documentaries awhile back and I've been plowing through them ever since.  So, thanks for putting together such a great resource.  Also, I passed on the list of books to a liberal buddy of mine and he has since read Creature from Jekyll Island and Mystery of Banking.  Needless to say, he is seeing things in a whole new light!

----------


## danberkeley

Tom Woods' _Meltdown_

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I got a copy of "How to Win Friends and Influence People".  This would be useful to anyone here who wants to talk to others about the message of liberty.

----------


## Conza88

bump... About to buy my new round of books.

*Enter here.*

----------


## Conza88

*Books on Liberty by David Gordon*
*
Cultural Literacy: A Reading List for Beginners*

----------


## 0zzy

Anyone ever read Heart of Darkness?

----------


## The_Orlonater

http://www.independent.org/

Anything from this website.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

The 4 Hour Work Week.

I think a lot of people here would appreciate the book. It's about breaking the social norms to live your life in the best years of your life rather than attempting to live a meager, unlikely existence without work in the end of your life. Personally, I think it's genius.

----------


## Conza88

*The Greatest Libertarian Books by N. Stephan Kinsella*

----------


## Ron_Paul_For_Connecticut

The Kingmakers by Mike Gravel is a great book about the MSM.
http://www.borders.com/online/store/...sku=159777586X

----------


## Conza88

Books... get some. Turn off the tv.

----------


## sparat1k

Just finished Atlas Shrugged, loved it.  I plan to buy Fountainhead soon.

----------


## american.swan

Conza88:  I just finished Confessions of an Economic Hit Man.  Fantastic book.  Eye opening.  His opinion is that the "empire" isn't some dark conspiracy, so that tells me he doesn't view this as some Jewish or Catholic conspiracy, rather it's just capitalism gone nuts.   

I'm going to get John Perkins follow up book and see what he says. 

Edit:  You have Economic Hit Man in "economics" but it should be under "current events"

----------


## RCA

> Conza88:  I just finished Confessions of an Economic Hit Man.  Fantastic book.  Eye opening.  His opinion is that the "empire" isn't some dark conspiracy, so that tells me he doesn't view this as some Jewish or Catholic conspiracy, rather it's just capitalism gone nuts.   
> 
> I'm going to get John Perkins follow up book and see what he says. 
> 
> Edit:  You have Economic Hit Man in "economics" but it should be under "current events"


See my signature.

----------


## UnReconstructed

From Camelot to Kent State by Joan Morrison and Robert K. Morrison

(Sorry, I can't find the pdf)

I don't know that it is a "must read" but I enjoyed it... civil disobedience in 60's

----------


## Conza88

> See my signature.


lol. O I see what ya did thar. 

Nice.

----------


## dgr

This is a fiction book, but a must read 
 ''ONE SECOND AFTER", by William R Forrester
 how America was lost after an EMP ( electro magnatic pulse ) attack.
the '' afterward'' written by Capt William Saunders, addresses the reality of the weapon

----------


## justinc.1089

WOW I HAVE GOT A LOT OF READING TO CATCH UP ON!!!!!

But I don't have much money to buy many books or much time to read to get through a lot of them lol.

----------


## RSLudlum

> WOW I HAVE GOT A LOT OF READING TO CATCH UP ON!!!!!
> 
> But I don't have much money to buy many books or much time to read to get through a lot of them lol.



Quite a few of the classics can be read online for free at sites like mises.org, fee.org, Online Library of Liberty, Library of Economics and Liberty,etc.  Just pick a topic you're interested in and go at it.

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

who's going to take over the thread now that conza is gone?

----------


## Baptist

> who's going to take over the thread now that conza is gone?


Good question.

----------


## Baptist

Hey mods, are you able to get into Conza's OP and copy/past the contents?  This would include the hyperlinks.  Then you could get into the OP of a thread that I (or some other volunteer) create and paste them, so that we can create another thread like this.

Does that make sense?

----------


## Baptist

> For a book that I have just finished and I now consider the best I have ever read in my life I recommend this book with a long title that still fails to capture just how WIDE THE IMPLICATIONS OF THE BOOK REALLY ARE. It is about Nelson Rockefeller, the CIA, the Kennedy assassinations, NAFTA, US post wwII history with Latin America, Rockefeller funded Evangelical group called Wycliffe Bible Translators, and almost everything in between.  
> 
> This book is a neglected masterpiece, and it wont be long before you realize why the MSM has burried it!
> 
> Thy Will Be Done: Nelson Rockefeller, Evangelism and the Conquest of the Amazon in the Age of Oil by Gerard Colby and Charlotte Dennett



Thanks.  I am going to buy this.

----------


## Baptist

> The House of Morgan: An American Banking Dynasty and the Rise of Modern Finance by Ron Chernow


That's from the Liberty Books Wiki.  Anyone know what's up with this Chernow guy?  I happened to pickup a book on the Warburgs by him at the thrift store the other day.

----------


## PreDeadMan

what's a good book on the rankings of the us presidents... not in the mainstream sense if you know what i mean, from sort of libertarian thinkers lol?

----------


## bobbyw24

Read the Introduction for an eye-opening look at what's really going on with your money!
Or listen to it here...

Excerpts

LESSONS FROM
THE WIZARD OF OZ

"The great Oz as spoken! Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain! I am the great and powerful Wizard of Oz!"
In refreshing contrast to the impenetrable writings of economists, the classic fairytale The Wizard of Oz has delighted young and old for over a century. It was first published by L. Frank Baum as The Wonderful Wizard of Oz in 1900. In 1939, it was made into a hit Hollywood movie starring Judy Garland, and later it was made into the popular stage play The Wiz. Few of the millions who have enjoyed this charming tale have suspected that its imagery was drawn from that most obscure and tedious of subjects, banking and finance. Fewer still have suspected that the real-life folk heroes who inspired its plot may have had the answer to the financial crisis facing the country today!

The economic allusions in Baum's tale were first observed in 1964 by a schoolteacher named Henry Littlefield, who called the story "a parable on Populism," referring to the People's Party movement challenging the banking monopoly in the late nineteenth century.1 Other analysts later picked up the theme. Economist Hugh Rockoff, writing in the Journal of Political Economy in 1990, called the story a "monetary allegory."2 Professor Tim Ziaukas, writing in 1998, stated:

"The Wizard of Oz" . . . was written at a time when American society was consumed by the debate over the "financial question," that is, the creation and circulation of money. . . . The characters of "The Wizard of Oz" represented those deeply involved in the debate: the Scarecrow as the farmers, the Tin Woodman as the industrial workers, the Lion as silver advocate William Jennings Bryan and Dorothy as the archetypal American girl.3
The Germans established the national fairytale tradition with Grimm's Fairy Tales, a collection of popular folklore gathered by the Brothers Grimm specifically to reflect German populist traditions and national values.4 Baum's tale did the same thing for the American populist (or people's) tradition. The Wizard of Oz has been called "the first truly American fairytale."5 It was all about people power, manifesting your dreams, finding what you wanted in your own backyard. According to Littlefield, the march of Dorothy and her friends to the Emerald City to petition the Wizard of Oz for help was patterned after the 1894 march from Ohio to Washington of an "Industrial Army" led by Jacob Coxey, urging Congress to return to the Greenback system initiated by Abraham Lincoln. The march of Coxey's Army on Washington began a long tradition of people taking to the streets in peaceful protest when there seemed no other way to voice their appeals. As Lawrence Goodwin, author of The Populist Moment, described the nineteenth century movement to change the money system:

[T]here was once a time in history when people acted. . . . [F]armers were trapped in debt. They were the most oppressed of Americans, they experimented with cooperative purchasing and marketing, they tried to find their own way out of the strangle hold of debt to merchants, but none of this could work if they couldn't get capital. So they had to turn to politics, and they had to organize themselves into a party. . . . [T]he populists didn't just organize a political party, they made a movement. They had picnics and parties and newsletters and classes and courses, and they taught themselves, and they taught each other, and they became a group of people with a sense of purpose, a group of people with courage, a group of people with dignity.6

http://www.webofdebt.com/excerpts/chapter-1.php

----------


## RSLudlum

> what's a good book on the rankings of the us presidents... not in the mainstream sense if you know what i mean, from sort of libertarian thinkers lol?


You can try
_Recarving Rushmore_ by Ivan Eland and _Reassessing the Presidency_ published by Mises Institute

----------


## Morgan Brykein

*The Cult of the Presidency*
By Gene Healy

The evolution of the presidency, from a simple chief magistrate to the leader of the free world.

*Gaming the Vote: Why Elections aren't Fair*
By William Poundstone

Why our system of plurality voting is not the best possible system.  There are other alternatives, especially one the author endorses: range voting.

*The House*
By Robert Remini

The history of the U.S. House of Representatives.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Gutenburg.org has MEMOIRS OF EXTRAORDINARY POPULAR DELUSIONS online

----------


## Baptist

Tom Wood's _Nullification_ and Peter Schiff's _How an Economy Grows and Why it Crashes._

----------


## georgiaboy

Gotta get a Thomas Wood book next.

The Forgotten Man - Amity Shlaes.  real winner, takes the reader through the Depression 1929 - 1939 loosely.  Basically says that the estraordinary gov't programs of Hoover and FDR were not successful in doing what they were expected to do.  The book chronicles the events through the major players of the era, people I hadn't been introduced to before - Tugwell, Ickes, Chase, Wilkie, Lilienthal, and on and on.  Highly recommended.

----------


## 2young2vote

Just got done with "The Unincorporated Man."  It is a science fiction book based in the future.  It is about a modern day billionare who wakes up in the 2300s.  The world is basically a libertarian utopia where everyone generally respects the property rights of everyone else.  The government is extremely limited to the point that we would all like and corporations and much larger than they are now because they are allowed to be that big.  The only problem is that the main character finds out that they have a social system built upon a person having stock and that stock can be bought and sold by anyone or anything (corporations) else.  That means that if a person does not have majority in themselves then their shareholders can force them to do basically whatever they want.  

The book also has private competing currencies and it goes into great detail about the social system at work. 

There aren't too many books that are like this that i know of, so I very much suggest this to anyone who wants science fiction with a bit of libertarian philosophy.

It is a trilogy and i have yet to read the second on in the series.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Truth is _axiomatic_, not empirical:





The public education system is the training ground for future State-worshippers:





Christianity solves the philosophical problem of order and ultimacy: 





Value is found in the subject, not the object:

----------


## lester1/2jr

fiction

The Pyramid



Albanian novelist Kadare (The Concert), living in political exile in France since 1991, spins cogent tales about the temptations and evils of totalitarian bureaucracy. His latest carries a universal message. Set in ancient Egypt-where Pharaoh Cheops oversees the construction of his tomb, the highest, most majestic pyramid ever, to be built by tens of thousands of his brainwashed subjects-the novel's hypnotically Kafkaesque narrative exposes the alienating, destructive effects of investing unquestioned power in a ruler, a state or a religion. The massive pyramid devours Egypt's resources and energies. Thousands die as it rises ever higher, and Cheops, depicted as a power-mad lunatic who craves adulation, periodically unleashes waves of arrests and torture of those falsely accused of sabotaging the project. Analogies to Stalin's paranoia, bloody purges and other terrors spring to mind, but the story takes on a broader meaning, demonstrating how a state or a ruling elite can mold public opinion so that its citizens willingly act against their own best interests.

----------


## JackieDan

Crash proof by peter schiff is a good one.

----------


## Black Mamba

Have any of you guys heard of The Cult of the Presidency by Gene Healy?

----------


## 2young2vote

Does anyone know of any books specifically about private competing currencies?  I read a Science Fiction book called The Unincorporated Man that was based in the future and it gave a pretty good example of private competing currencies, but i would like something that focuses just on that.

----------


## teacherone

miss you conza

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> Does anyone know of any books specifically about private competing currencies?  I read a Science Fiction book called The Unincorporated Man that was based in the future and it gave a pretty good example of private competing currencies, but i would like something that focuses just on that.


I haven't actually read it myself, but this one looks decent:


http://www.amazon.com/Free-Banking-L...ref=pd_sim_b_5

----------


## Suzu

Reagan: In Pursuit of the Presidency 1980 by Doug Wead - fascinating

----------


## Conza88

> miss you conza


Haha thanks . 

I actually forgot about this thread. Might go back and edit things up. Although I think there's been a wiki created to do the same thing.

----------


## talkingpointes

> Haha thanks . 
> 
> I actually forgot about this thread. Might go back and edit things up. Although I think there's been a wiki created to do the same thing.


Good to see you back.

----------


## Sjmfury

This is a great list of books for anyone interested in politics.

----------


## Todd

One of the best books about our fall to ignornance I ever read.



Neal Postman - Amusing Ourselves To Death.  Public discourse in the age of show business.




> Neil Postmans groundbreaking polemic about the corrosive effects of television on our politics and public discourse has been hailed as a twenty-first-century book published in the twentieth century. Now, with television joined by more sophisticated electronic mediafrom the Internet to cell phones to DVDsit has taken on even greater significance. Amusing Ourselves to Death is a prophetic look at what happens when politics, journalism, education, and even religion become subject to the demands of entertainment. It is also a blueprint for regaining controlof our media, so that they can serve our highest goals

----------


## jasonxe

So many books, i dunno where to start, especially for someone who is just getting into this. Any suggestions? (non-fiction)

----------


## Conza88

> So many books, i dunno where to start, especially for someone who is just getting into this. Any suggestions? (non-fiction)


Good day sir. What are you interested in specifically? How the world works? How it should work? Justice? 

Political philosophy? Austrian Economics? History?

----------


## jasonxe

> Good day sir. What are you interested in specifically? How the world works? How it should work? Justice? 
> 
> Political philosophy? Austrian Economics? History?


(in no particular order)
Im partially intrigue with this conversation of self government and free markets/current debt today. Also Liberation philosophy which I like to study about. On the side history.

I'm not sure where to start.

----------


## Conza88

> (in no particular order)
> Im partially intrigue with this conversation of self government and free markets/current debt today. Also Liberation philosophy which I like to study about. On the side history.
> 
> I'm not sure where to start.


 -> . Well, Ron Paul recommends - *For A New Liberty*, by Murray N. Rothbard. That'd be a great start imo. Free pdf at the link, and here is the audiobook if you're interested.

In terms of free markets / current debt - possibly; "What Has Government Done to Our Money?", which *Ron Paul also recommends*. 

You'll get a great grasp of the fundamentals.

----------


## Original_Intent

I think Frederic Bastiat's "The Law" is a great starting point. pdf at http://www.fee.org/pdf/books/The_Law.pdf and free audiobook at http://freeaudio.org/fbastiat/thelaw.html

----------


## Revolution0918

just finished AFTERSHOCK, great book about the bubbles and what is coming in the near future

----------


## Conza88

> I think Frederic Bastiat's "The Law" is a great starting point. pdf at http://www.fee.org/pdf/books/The_Law.pdf and free audiobook at http://freeaudio.org/fbastiat/thelaw.html


Yep. Also one of the very first books I read.

----------


## Wesker1982

> (in no particular order)
> Im partially intrigue with this conversation of self government and free markets/current debt today. Also Liberation philosophy which I like to study about. On the side history.
> 
> I'm not sure where to start.


_For a New Liberty_ is definitely the best. Nowhere near as detailed and extensive, but a great intro is _Chaos Theory_ by Bob Murphy. It is really short but gives a good _basic_ outline.

I also recommend checking out my thread *here*.

----------


## Theocrat

I'm currently reading _Son of Hamas_, and it is an excellent chronicle of the political/religious culture of the conflicts between Jews and Arabs. It was written by one of the sons of one of the founding members of Hamas, and he does a wonderful job of sharing his experiences inside the world of the "War on Terrorism," taken from both sides.

----------


## bolil

If I were you, I would start with Plato's _Republic_ paying special attention to his allegory of the cave and to the "noble lie" he explains.  The cities he builds in the _Republic_, demonstrate accurately enough the exponential increase in complexity necessarily seen in a society as the factors of production are diversified to provide means to achieving diversified ends.  Best thing I've learned in my vacuous life is to always read with a dictionary handy, a good collegiate level dictionary.

----------


## Conza88

> If I were you, I would start with Plato's _Republic_ paying special attention to his allegory of the cave and to the "noble lie" he explains.  The cities he builds in the _Republic_, demonstrate accurately enough the exponential increase in complexity necessarily seen in a society as the factors of production are diversified to provide means to achieving diversified ends.  Best thing I've learned in my vacuous life is to always read with a dictionary handy, a good collegiate level dictionary.


Great, so we can all then become Philosopher Kings!! Wooo!

I've read it, and don't recommend starting there at all. It has nothing to do with liberty. Aristotle's Ethics if you want a classic to begin with.

----------


## Aden

_The Republic_ is not good for learning about liberty, but it is good for learning about the NWO, the elite, and how the world really works.  If you do read it, pick a good translation.  I've read one by Grube/Reeve which sucked, and one by Jowett that was great.

----------


## bolil

> Great, so we can all then become Philosopher Kings!! Wooo!
> 
> I've read it, and don't recommend starting there at all. It has nothing to do with liberty. Aristotle's Ethics if you want a classic to begin with.


See what most people misunderstand about _The Republic_ is that it was written as a metaphor for a man's (or woman's) soul.  This is hardly surprising as most people misunderstand Nietzsche's concept of will to power as well.  I do find it funny that you don't recommend the _The Republic_ and then turn around to recommend an elaboration of many of the book's precepts.  You are aware that Aristotle was Plato's student no?

_The Republic_ Is fine material for learning about life, life (INDISPUTABLY AND SHOVE YOUR METAPHYSICS not a directed comment but meant for general consumption) contains liberty.... thus _The Republic_ is worthwhile read for anyone interested in learning about liberty.  I read Jowett's as well, very well done.

----------


## Conza88

> See what most people misunderstand about _The Republic_ is that it was written as a metaphor for a man's (or woman's) soul.  This is hardly surprising as most people misunderstand Nietzsche's concept of will to power as well.  I do find it funny that you don't recommend the _The Republic_ and then turn around to recommend an elaboration of many of the book's precepts.  You are aware that Aristotle was Plato's student no?
> 
> _The Republic_ Is fine material for learning about life, life (INDISPUTABLY AND SHOVE YOUR METAPHYSICS not a directed comment but meant for general consumption) contains liberty.... thus _The Republic_ is worthwhile read for anyone interested in learning about liberty.  I read Jowett's as well, very well done.


It is the very first philosophical book I read. I was a clean slate. I wanted to know the truth, and what better place to learn from the classics. This is before I knew about RP.

I wanted to be a philosopher king after reading it, if only philosophers ruled the world!  It instils the central planning mindset to a key. I have no doubt I'm not the only one who comes away with that impression. 




> *Plato, the First "Planner"*
> 
> Many people believe that this issue arose with the advent of socialism a century or so ago and was given its impetus and virulence by the communist class war dogma of Karl Marx. That is not so.
> 
> The controversy is almost as old as civilization. It began in ancient Greece, almost four hundred years before the Christian era, with the doctrines of Plato. He was the first of the "planners" and the true founder of the communist economy which deifies the state. In his Republic the Athenian philosopher set out a virtual blueprint for the evolution of what has come to be called the "Welfare State."
> 
> Plato's ideal republic was founded upon two primary assumptions: (1) that the community must be comprised of only two classes, those who govern and those who are governed (the latter owing implicit obedience to the former), and (2) that human qualities are mainly hereditary and therefore that rulers must beget future rulers. (It should be noted that Plato belonged by birth to the aristocratic governing class who hated the democracy no less than the principles upon which the democratic system is founded.) ~* It Started with Plato, Mises.org*


Aristotle's Ethics was the second book I read. I came away with a distinct different feeling / understanding. That of natural law, that virtue is linked to happiness etc. I can see why he was the guiding light for so long.

----------


## Todd

Conza

Update the MSM list with these.

Noam Chomsky - Manufacturing Consent

James Bovard - Attention Deficit Democracy

Edward Bernays -  Propoganda

Marshall McCluhan - The Medium is the Massage

----------


## Conza88

bump

----------


## Dissent

Any new books to read?

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

What do you guys suggest I read next? (Check out my signature for more info on that).

----------


## JacobG18

Anyone know of any good biographies?

----------


## GJWhitfi

Recently read _A Foreign Policy of Freedom_ and enjoyed it immensely.  Very very eye opening and if you've been pushing this one back, consider reading it next. Great read.

----------


## bolil

Propaganda: The shaping of men's attitudes

By Jacques Ellul

----------


## bolil

Just ordered Man, Economy, and State with Power and Markets by Murray Rotherbard... SOOOO excited.  Also books on propaganda by Bernays.

----------


## compromise

Napolitano's "A Nation of Sheep" is written twice, you should remove one of them. Also, for "
Constitution in Exile by Judge Napolinano", Napolitano's name is spelt wrong.

Please add:
- Andrew Napolitano's "The Freedom Answer Book: How the Government Is Taking Away Your Constitutional Freedoms" (Law & the Constitution)
- Andrew Napolitano's "Theodore and Woodrow: How Two American Presidents Destroyed Constitutional Freedom" (Education)
- Rand Paul's "The Tea Party Goes To Washington" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Rand Paul's "Government Bullies" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Pat Buchanan's "Churchill, Hitler and the Unnecessary War" (Education)
- Pat Buchanan's "Where the Right Went Wrong" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Pat Buchanan's "Suicide of a Superpower: Will America Survive to 2025?" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Ron Paul's "End The Fed" (Sound Money, Economics)
- Walter Block's "Ron Paul for President in 2012: Yes to Ron Paul and Liberty" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Daniel Hannan's "Why America Must Not Follow Europe" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Daniel Hannan's "The New Road to Serfdom: A Letter of Warning to America" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Calvin Coolidge's "The Autobiography of Calvin Coolidge" (Education)
- Barry Goldwater's "Why Not Victory? A fresh look at American policy" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Barry Goldwater's "Conscience of a Majority" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Barry Goldwater's "With No Apologies: The Outspoken Political Memoirs of America's Conservative Conscience" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Barry Goldwater's "The Coming Breakpoint" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Barry Goldwater's "Goldwater" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Barry Goldwater's "Arizona" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- Barry Goldwater Jr.'s "Pure Goldwater" (Politics and the current state of affairs)
- James Patterson's "Mr. Republican: A Biography of Robert A. Taft" (Education)
- Russell Kirk's "The Political Principles of Robert A. Taft" (Education)

----------


## bolil

_The Battle of Life: A Love Story_ By Dickens.

----------


## Todd

> Propaganda: The shaping of men's attitudes
> 
> By Jacques Ellul


Have you read "The Technological Society" by Ellul?   I'm no Ludite.....but this is a worthy read

----------


## bolil

> Have you read "The Technological Society" by Ellul?   I'm no Ludite.....but this is a worthy read


I have not read it yet, but it is high on my list.  After _Propaganda_ everything changed for me, I began noticing things.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Take the Rich Off of Welfare- Mark Zepezauer [the expanded 2004 edition- though both editions are incredible] 
The CIA's Greatest Hits- Mark Zepezauer
Killing Hope: U.S. Military and CIA Interventions since World War II- William Blum
America's Deadliest Export: Democracy- William Blum
Freeing the World to Death- William Blum
Rogue State- William Blum

----------


## bolil

What is the best english translation of "le comte de monte cristo"?  Buss's version is not it, resplendent is not an archaic word.  Can any of our linguists give me direction in this matter?

----------


## kristinaross0288

Clotho's Loom: A Novel of Literary Romance and Realism by Shawn StJean is a worthy read

----------


## acptulsa

> For your neocon friends - Breach of Trust by Tom Coburn.
> This is the book that finally opened my eyes to the hypocrisy of the Republican leaders like Newt Gingrich and Trent Lott. In this book Coburn blows the whistle on what happened after the election of 94 and why the "Contract With America" went down in flames.  You can get the book used at Amazon for a few dollars.


Dr. Coburn was an interesting halfway decent senator.




> I have to say Bill of Wrongs was a great book By Molly Ivins
> Book talks about several different people who have been stripped of their rights.


Sounds promising.

----------


## acptulsa

> *Taken from around the forum. I keep this up to date, and forever on the prowl for great books. - Why not sticky it?*


That remains a good question.

----------


## acptulsa

> Could a mod make this a sticky?


It's not too late!

----------


## Conza88

Hahah, time to review some of them?

----------


## AZJoe

https://www.amazon.com/Everything-Wa...language=en_US

----------

